# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Способ покончить с поллюциями и беспокойствами от грубого вожделения

## Макс_И

Харе Кришна... 
 вот простой способ навсегда расстаться с полюциями и грубыми сексуальными желаниями. Мне помогло ). Вот уже 3 год как не теряю семя...Садхана на ура.
Правда всех тонкостей я не знаю. главное метод работает и занимает 10-20 минут.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил:"Чем больше человек наслаждался в юности, тем больше он будет страдать в старости". Во вступлении к 12-й главе, 7-й Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Потеря семени - это также незаконный секс". Еще одна цитата: "Из этого можно понять, что склонность к потере семени является причиной смерти, поэтому йоги и трансценденталисты, которые добровольно желают увеличить продолжительность жизни ограничивают себя в трате семени. Чем больше человек ограничивает себя в трате семени, тем дальше от него будет проблема смерти. Есть множество йогов, которые, благодаря этому процессу, живут 300 или 700 лет и в Шримад-Бхагаватам ясно утверждается, что "Утрата семени является причиной ужасной смерти. Чем больше человек подвержен сексуальному наслаждению, тем более он подвержен быстрой и неминуемой смерти" (Бхаг.3.4.57.к.). Поэтому брахмачари обучается не транжирить свое семя и жертвовать временным чувственным удовольствием,которое обходится ценой расхода самой жизенной энергии человека.

сильный ветерок....
 согласно китайской аккупунктуре и цигуну в тонком теле есть меридианы. каналы по которым движется жизненный воздух их сотни тысяч. есть два основных: передний и задний. Они образуют малый небесный круг. (от основания позвоночника от промежности в голову - задний и через нёбо в пупок и в промежность - передний)
 эти два основных канала спереди и сзади от промежности в череп и от черепа в промежность - они замыкаются у языка если его сильно прижать вверх к нёбу 
 и тогда ци свободно течет в череп, из него в нижний даньтянь через сердце в области пупка и хранится там.

 сексуальное желание беспокоит ум когда в уме мало праны и вся ци в области таза она стимулирует нижние центры. И поллюции от застоя ци в области копчика и крестца. 

  делая 30-35 вытягиваний праны, она (ци) не застаивается в тазу и не раздражает сексуальные центры. так что если  даже соприкасаться с обьектами чувств (эротика и прочее...) это все не не обеспокоит ум, потмоу что вся сексуальная энергия копится в уме и в дань тянях (котлы энергии).

 "из грубого семени вытягивать тонкую составляющую (прану ци ки оджас жизненный воздух) как пар из воды". Это абстрактная формулирвока. Судя по всему на деле тянется только тонкое семя - сама прана.

 для вытягивания используются мышцы и ум, развитые используют только ум. Ум со слабой праной - подвержен вожеделнию слабости беспамятсву лени и невежеству.

 я пытался и для себя решил две проблеммы.
 основная - поллюции (потеря семени - витамины гормоны и тонкая энергии - жизненный воздух) всем уже известно что сексуальная энергия единственная котоаря у нас есть, можем назвать ее творческой...
 сексулаьное желание возникакет у челвоека и беспокоит его ум потмоу что прана (секс. энергия) скопилась в нижнем центре в тазу. Тело усваивая пищу воздух воду создает эту энергию - личную силу каждого. 
 Отсюда вторая проблемма - позывы к мастурбации..... и ночные сны сексуальыне с поллюциями. и 
 вот например - 
 НЕ дотрагивайтесь до половых органов руками, и тем более НЕ ласкайте их !!!
 НЕ смотрите порнографию и так называемую "эротику" в любом их виде !!!
 НЕ предавайтесь эротическим фантазиям, пресекайте любую эротическую мысль !!!

 а метод вытягвиания ци предлагает простое решение. ) скопившуюся прану вытягивать...
 в итоге нет поллюций, не теряется семя, тело в ущерб себе не продуцирует вновь и вновь литры ферментов витаминов гормонов на его восстановление и восстановление невидимой глазу энергии тела. 
 и, также если энергия вытянута то если даже челвоек будет стимулирвоать себя и смотреть порнографию он не захочет ) (так как вся энергия в высших центрах, умонастроение сердечное и умственное-творческое становится) 
- ум становится сильнее, в теле больше сил, легче концентрироватсья, меньше беспокоит голод, бытсрее высыпаешься. если человек захочет вернуцться к сексу то на несколько дней прекратит вытягивать прану. метод прост.
 сжатием мышц и умом вытягивать прану в голову по зданему каналу и прижав язык к небу переводить по прееднему в область пупка.


 2) делаем глубокий вдох и на это время когда мы сжимаем всю перечисленную ниже группу мышц задерживаем дыхание насколько можем (3 секунды вполне достаточно для одного вытягивания) - чем сильнее сжимаем и тянем умом из промежности в череп семя и чем долше тем больше эффект - так всю ци можно поднять за одно упражение... обычно в голову слышан шум - ветерок, нагнетающий. а иногда и жар. плюс могут перед глазами быть прозрачные пузыри. Вообще, в самом начале, можно и сознание потерять. если выполнять например резко после долгого лежачего положения. А это опасно травмами головы.  Со временем этого никогда не будет. какой бы силы и обьема поток ци вы ни направили в голвоу она с легкостью(если язык плотно прижат к небу)  перейдет по переднему каналу в нижний дань тянь. Плюс контроль возрастет, грубо говоря как ходить учиться, вначале есть риск упасть...В целом риск мизерный, но можно подстраховаться подсттелив коврик или надев что то мягкое на голову. 

 1) (чтобы не болели мышцы бедер и не отвлекатсья на равновесие это сжатие вернее выполнять прижавшись например к подоконнику или любым другим удобным перекладинам. можно даже о ручки машины или ветки деревьев.
 Сжать пальцы в кулаках. И подушечки ладоней что останутся) поставить на ребро подоконника или почти под него. либо другую удобную перекладину. чтобы она была на основании живота примерно.
 и массу тела переносим на опору. это первое. 
 а второй плюс в том что мы можем регулировать силу сжатия ягодиц. Если руками будем сильнее давить на перекладину и это давление распростаним на ягодицы.)

 3) сжатием мышц создать давление внизу в теле : 
 (нужно распарвить позвоночник.  подбородок чуть вниз чтобы распрямить задний канал для потока ци)
 сжать кулаки, промежность, стиснуть плотно друг к другу ягодицы =) 
 сомкнуть челюсти, и закрытые глаза поднять их вверх и соотвественно ум поместить на макушку головы , прижать язык к нёбу. плотно в центр. 
 (лучше чтоб ноги были вместе вплоть до ступней, ну не совсем плотно. важно разместить так чтоб хорошо сжать ягодицы, если это будет на ширине плеч и так удобней то пусть будет так) вот это и есть одно сжатие.

 4) выдыхаем воздух (дыхание толкьо через нос, выдох лучше тоже) и расслабляем мышцы...потом повторяем - в день 35 раз, занимает 10 минут
 теперь за одно упраженние мышцы набирают тонус и силу и все гораздо лучше выходит и когда прана в черепе перед глазами могут быть белые пузыри немного эйфоричный эффект. настроение может сразу смениться. например если была депрессия она резко смоется.
+  просто давление в голове как после ванны горячей... 
 язык к небу 
 это давление выдавливает из цзин (грубого семени) - тонкую ци и она подымается по заднему каналу в череп и если прижать язык к небу течет вниз в пупок,

 если избыточное давление в голове (вначале оно может быть сильным) можно провести ладонью медленно от лба вниз до пупка через нос рот шею сердце.. тереть кожу этого переднего канала. чувствовать трение и ум будет там а за умом и прана-ци.) главное это язык к небу прижать и слюну глотать, тереть о небо язык собирать слюну и думать о ней - чувстввоать как проглатываешь, как она падает в желудок, так токная ци идет вместе со слюной в пупок... куда мысль туда и энергия.
 в конечном эта техника приучивает ум вытягивать семя.
 И силовым вытягиванием мы ци подняли в голову а глотая слюну опутсили в пупок. Считается что в голове ци не хранится, во первых беспокойтсва ощутимы а во вторых рассеиватеся. не знаю насколько так). но я всегда опускаю в пупок.

 ЛК- лобково-копчиковая мышца, там писалось что люди могли сжатием этой мышцы вытянуть все семя(точнее прану).. даже. без ягодиц и прочего. а потом уже чисто умом.

 опираясь о подоконник руками и это давит на ягодицы и позовляет лучше и сильнее их сжать и дает опору 
 чтобы мышцы бедра не болели пытаясь удержать равновесие если просто выпонять сжатия мышц просто стоя.


"сексуальная энергия (творческая, прана, ци...) является единственной энергией светящегося существа...."
  дон Хуан Матус, "лос нуэвос видентес".

     Удержание семени настолько значительно для прогресса в человеческой жизни, что просто удивительно то, что все устремления человеческой цивилизации основаны на том, чтобы тратить его как можно больше. Семя, сохраненное в теле, подымается вверх, укрепляет тело и питает мозг. Память и разум становятся исключительно острыми. Решительность, оптимизм, уверенность, сила воли, твердый интеллект, благородный характер, фотографическая память и сверкающее, прекрасное здоровье - все это является плодами сохраненного семени.
     Говориться, что четверо Кумар не желали заниматься материалистической деятельностью, поскольку они были в высшей степени продвинуты благодаря движению их семени вверх (Урдхва четасах Бхаг.3.12.4.). Исследуя семя, ученые обнаружили, что оно, на удивление, богато гормонами, протеинами, витаминами, минералами, ионами, энзимами и другими жизненно важными элементами. Природой устроено так, что этого семени, смешанного с яйцеклеткой, вполне достаточно для производства нового тела. Кроме этого, природой устроено так, что, если семя не используется для воспроизводства, но хранится внутри, оно питает мозг и тело так, как это невозможно ни для какого тоника или какой-либо диеты. Нынешнее сумасшествие по витаминам и минеральным добавкам - это попытка восполнить эти дефекты. Большинство людей просто не знают, что тратят саму свою жизненную энергию в этом продукте тела, ибо семя содержит нечто, что находится за пределами анализа современной науки - оно содержит концентрированную жизненную энергию.
     Если семя хранится в теле и поднимается в мозг, то развивается то, что Аюр-веда называет Оджах, которое грубо переводится как сияние. Ученые не могут ни доказать, ни опровергнуть это. Однако, это можно наблюдать в сиянии йогов и в угрюмости тех, кто периодически "выплескивает свои мозги". Поэтому удержание семени настоятельно необходимо для эволюции человеческого существа на все более и более высокие уровни духовного сознания. Просто, благодаря удержанию семени, человек встает на путь к величию. С другой стороны те, кто склонны к трате семени, становятся мелкопошибными и исключительно похотливыми. Их ожидают разрушительные плоды прамескритита-они обречены деградировать в низшие формы жизни. Даже в этой жизни, излишняя потеря семени может привести к физической и умственной слабости. В процессе роста тела жизненность и воля будут постепенно улетучиваться и воцариться постоянная усталость. Те бодрящие средства и интоксикации, которые люди принимают для того, чтобы искусственно поддерживать себя бодрыми и активными, в дальнейшем только усугубят их физическую и умственную деградацию. Когда, преждевременно, придет старость, их истощенные тела не смогут сопротивляться десяткам и десяткам болезней, которые будут проникать в каждый уголок их организма. Для таких людей, эта, слишком часто встречающаяся, дряхлость приходит как избавление. 
     К несчастью, практически, все преданные, которые пришли в Сознание Кришны, никогда не обучались этому. Скорее верно противоположное: тем, кто регулярно тратил семя, будет очень трудно сдержать его поток, но мы должны стараться. Шрила Прабхупада: "Каждого следует обучить тому, чтобы он не тратил семя без необходимости и в этом отношении был очень внимателен - это очень важно для человеческих существ" (Бхаг.7.11.8-12.к.).

----------


## Макс_И

материал подчерпнут из книг мантека чиа и других книгах по цигун. хотя причину поллюции, четкое обьяснение нашел в книге русского автора 
 там в сумме описывалась йога, оптинские старцы и прочие идеи. 


знание о причине поллюций  (скопившаяся энергия в тазу) дало возможность их устранить.
 ум становится сильнее. легче отречься от обьектов чувств, ум менее зависим. вожделение не сносит так сильно. атк называемые влюбленности....Кали-Южная жизнь не "так" бьет.   
внутри ощущение мира гармонии и счастья, даже если ты почти в адских местах, напирмер в армии. 
склонность к депрессиям, самоубийствам и чувству жалости в качестве причин имеет и потерю семени в том числе. 
  Это как другой мир. То как чувствуешь себя теряя семя это как вечные критические дни... когда ты на дне, опустошен, словно смерть для тебя уже произошла.
и когда энергия жизни наполняет твое тело разум и ум. Это как воскрешение). все радует. чтобы не происходилою
счастье и радость просто от того что живешь и дышишь. пропадает нужда в искусственных допингах, интоксикациях, и прочем. Контроль над чувственными наслаждениями возрастает. Разум не впадает в спячку, тоесть например вокруг полно чем можно увлечься, интересного почитать, и прочего ..поиграть... а ты идешь и с удовольствием делаешь дела и повторяшь Харе Кришна и тебе это интересно. и есть силы делать это.
когда ты искришься счастьем энергией энтузиазом и вокруг все расцветает. даже в пасмурную унылую погоду, а дни превращаются в вечность. потмоу что рано встаешь и их длительность увеличвается. чем если спать до 9-10...а так утро с 3-4х. стабильно. даже если лег в 11.
     Голод и трудности переносятся легче.
больше сил на учебу, концентрацию, преодоление материалных трудностей и несчастий
(последние из океана действителньо начинают казатсья следом от копытца)
больще сил на аскезу, садхану, выживание, в итоге выигрываем бесценное время которое можо ипользовать на сознание Кришны или просто на счастье, на свои творческие интересы.
  любую зависимость становится легко бросить - как щелкнуть пальцами. Будь то алкоголь курение наркотик. или инфернальная привязанность к женщине. За неделю  и ее нет.

после вытягивания в голове может быть ощущение распирания. избыточного далвения. поэтому важно ее из голвоы переводить по переднему каналу в пупок. глотая слюну
 или растирая рукой - темя лоб и вниз по переносице через горло шею в серцде и в самый низ и думая и чувствая эти места так она протечет в область пупка. и уйдет из головы.
 или
 тереть язык о небо. собирая и проглатывая слюну, чувствуя как она попадает в пупок. В итоге и ум туда попадет и прана из головы.

во время сжатия:
ум и чувства поместить в макушку - чувствовать верх головы. 
от основания позвоночника вверх вдоль спины будет чувство нагнетающегося ветра в голову. поток воздуха устремился вверх.

----------


## Макс_И

поллюции потмоу что тонкая энергия - ци или прана копится в тазу, она и стимулирует нижний центр.
значитЪ =))
цель упражнения - всю прану из области таза вытянуть в голову. А затем после физического вытягивания перевести ее в пупок....
для поднятия в голову :
1) встаю к подоконнику. поворачиваю кисти и ладони вверх, так чтобы они смотрели на лицо. сжимаю кулаки.
2)  подушечки ладоней прижимаю о ребро подоконника, при сжаты кулаках.  
3) ноги вместе (на 1см-2см стопы друг от друка, тоетсь плотно не нужно). ровный позвоночник,, подбородок чуть вниз. чтобы макушка и спина примерно на одной линии были.
4) массу тела переношу на подоконник, опираясь на те самые подушечки ладоней сжатых в кулак рук.
4) глубокий вдох на 2-3 секунды и на время вдоха следующие пункты:
5) выпрямляю руки в локтях и все тело от подоконника полностью отвожу назад (чтобы дать размаху для дальнейшего сжатия ягодиц)
6) при этом люблю носки поднять вверх оперевшись толкьо на пятки и еще чуть отвезти таз назад, можно так натянуть что буквально висишь зацепившись например косточками (или самими пальцами) больших пальцев рук за низ подоконника чтобы совсем уж не упасть или косточки всех фаланг пальцев. (кулаки по прежнему сжаты, ладони вверх, как в стойке карате)
теперь...
(при глубоком вдохе)
7) язык к небу, не сильно но плотно. это позволет пране нагнетенной в голову сразу двигатсья по переднему каналу в пупок.
 использую созданный для таза размах и ондовременно:
 -  сжимаю мышци челлюстей и кулаков + плотно стискиваю ягодицы,
 тело и таз веду вперед, нажимая на подоконник (как если бы я поднимал 20 литровые ведра с водой, толкьо при этом таз веду вперед и основной фокус сильнее сжать ягодицы) это нажатие дает возможность лучше сжать мышцы ягодиц.
во время сжатия - глаза закрыты и сильно вверх (не слишком сильно =) )
ум и чувства в макушку или часть что выше лба, середина головы. 
 в голову  идет ветер. в ушах шум. иногда от ушей жар. 
так выполняется одно сжатие. при этом 2-3 секунды с воздухом в груди тянется ветер в голову.

можно сразу сделать (вперед-назад) 2-3 хороших сжатия. 30 секунд мышцам отдонуть, потом еще 2 сжатия. и уже 5 у нас есть.
Делаю в день 35 раз
15 утром. 10 в течении дня и 10 вечером. можно оставшиеся все 20 вечером.
 эта утренняя энергия по привычке в тазу течет и у людей стояки. вытянув ее у человека меняется цели в жизне =) со временем каналы лучше переносят воздух, чувства ветра станет лучше и отчетливее.

если ягодицы сжимать ни на что не опираясь будут сильно болеть до невозможности выполнять упражнение передние мышцы бедер, + во время сжатия становится проблематично координировать тело и сжимать ягодицы (не имея опоры)  при этом не отвлекая мыслей от макушки....
поэтому нужна опора в виде подоконника  (или перила какие нибудь) 
также усилит нагрузку на ягодицы если руками давить под подоконник вверх.

дальше мы после 5 сжатий и нагнетения праны в голвоу прееводим ее в "пупок" 
 она не должна в голове оставаться. есть мнение что через уши и глаза она может рассеивается немножко. и в мозгу ей быть никчему ). исходя из того что я уяснил из прочитанного - энергию переводят в нижний дань тянь - в области пупка. котел энергии. 
для этого трут яхык о небо, собирают слюну, думают о ней и проглатывают, чувствуя как она попадает в живот.
так ум идет в пупок и прана вместе с ним.

----------


## Макс_И

некотоыре признаки правильности выполнения.
после вытягивания таз от праны опустошается, в паху нигде ничего не зудит, например если сделать 20 вытягиваний то можно ощутить что ветра в голову уже больше почти нет, потмоу что в тазу пусто, все выкачано. И наооборот после ночного сна и зарядки энергией во время первых вытягиваний ветер очень мощный, хорошо различим.
+
если уж слишком похоть донимает можно проделать следующий прием :
сделать массаж 2 пальцами :
копчика, промежности и паха, где там к ногам примыкает. возбуждение тут же уйдет. эти точки в цигуне выделены в названиях. возбуждение как раз в них и фокусируется. Ци скопилась в них,  массаж ее перенаправит и рассредоточит и ум отпустит от похоти.
+ если прану вытянуть то вся энергия в голове и в сердце и умонастроение меняется на творчество, дела или прочие интересы, а в тазу пусто, вобуждать нас нечему....даже если мы в открытую перед обьектами чувств...не дай Бог =))

----------


## наиль1008

правильная тема...

----------


## Макс_И

Над промежностью внутри таза находится образование энергетического тела, именуемое "Канда" - яйцо. Это - небольшое яйцеобразное пространство, от которого начинаются все Нади - каналы энергетического тела. Сжатием Канды прана вытесняется в каналы, отчего потоки в них усиливаются. Эта манипуляция осуществляется с помощью сокращения мускулатуры тазового дна, что называется Мула-дхара-мудрой - замком корневого потока. 

Мула-дхара-мудра - центральная часть Мула-бандхи. Кроме того, в Мула-бандху входят также еще задняя ее часть - Ашвини-мудра и передняя часть - Ваджроли-мудра, совмещенная с втягиванием и напряжением низа передней стенки живота. Мула-дхара-мудра стимулирует корневой поток, который распределяется по всем каналам тонкого тела равномерно. 

Ваджроли-мудра - сокращение сфинктера мочевого пузыря с подтягиванием полового органа вверх сокращением мышц живота без прижимания их к позвоночнику - стимулирует восходящий поток в передней части серединного кольца. 

Ашвини-мудра стимулирует восходящий поток в объеме тонкого тела и в задней части серединного кольца. В сочетании с Ваджроли-мудрой и прижиманием мышц низа живота к спине, Ашвини-мудра концентрирует поток в задней части серединною кольца. 

В сочетании с Ваджроли-мудрой и Ашвини-мудрой Мула-дхара-мудра направляет поток в три главных внутренних канала - центральный, левый и правый - соответственно, Сушумну, Иду и Пингалу. Таким образом, полная Мула-бандха, сжимая Канду со всех сторон, заставляет прану (энергию) подниматься вверх по всем четырем главным каналам - центральному, правому, левому, переднему серединному и заднему серединному, достигая Ахам-грантхи и Махат-грантхи (энергетические "узлы"). После того как мышцы, посредством сокращения которых выполняется Мула-бандха, расслаблены, прана из головы направляется вниз, распределяясь по телу и накапливаясь в нижней части живота - в области вихря Манипура-чакры, откуда энергия может быть взята непосредственно и использована без дополнительной обработки на любом уровне тонкого тела - таково качество энергии Манипуры (им обусловлена функция Манипуры как основного хранилища и источника жизненной силы). Таким образом, практика Мула-бандха-мудры собирает энергии всех нижних уровней, из которых наиболее мощной является сексуальная энергия, поднимает ее вверх, модулирует тонкими вибрациями верхних чакр, изменяя тем самым ее "информационное" качество, и затем концентрирует в виде творческой жизненной энергии в хранилище личной силы, откуда она может быть взята для непосредственного использования любой системой, энергетический потенциал которой по какой-либо причине пострадал. 

Техника выполнения. Сесть в Падмасану или любую другую медитативную позу. Полностью выдохнуть. Приостановив дыхание после выдоха, выполнить Ваджроли-мудру, сократив сфинктер мочевого пузыря и подтянув половой орган вверх, как в Маха-бандха-мудре. Медленно вдыхая, выполнить Ашвини-мудру и напрячь нижнюю часть передней стенки живота, прижав ее к спине. Одновременно с этим напрягать мышцы тазового дна. Общее Движение должно быть направлено на сжатие внутритазового пространства и как бы "вытеснения" его содержимого вверх. Сделать полный вдох, следует выполнить Джаландхара-бандху - вытянув вверх к макуке головы шею, прижать к подъяремной выемке подбородок - и, остановив дыхание, но не перекрывая голосовую щель, еще сильнее напрячь все мышцы внизу, как можно плотнее сжимая Канду в нижней части внутритазового пространства. Начать выдох. Убрать Джаландхара-бандху. С медленным выдохом расслабить все. Поначалу остановка дыхания может не практиковаться, так как это иногда вызывает нежелательные последствия, неблагоприятно сказываясь на работе сердца. По мере освоения Мула-бандхи пауза после вдоха может быть несколько увеличена. Желательно дожидаться момента, когда ощущение восходящего потока праны заполнит голову. Тогда очень легко будет проконтролировать ею нисходящее движение во время выдоха и собирание праны в области живота. 

Для начинающих практика этой мудры должна ограничиваться только десятью повторениями утром и вечером. Постепенно увеличить количество повторений до 20 дважды в день. 

Действие. Способствует накоплению, очищению и трансформации половой энергии, обретению контроля над сексуальными импульсами. Устраняет запоры и все связанные с ними неприятности - геморрой, недержание спермы, излишнюю сексуальную возбудимость при недостатке половой силы, потерю аппетита и т. д. 

Йогины утверждают, что регулярная практика Мула-бандха-мудры позволяет сохранить молодость тела до очень и очень преклонного возраста.

----------


## Макс_И

Ваджроли-мудру сам не практиковал, но очень схоже с цигуном и тем что сам делаю  :smilies: 

В зависимости от силы и интенсивности вытягиваний дневной минимум может перешагнуть за 50...8)

----------


## Alekcei

> от основания позвоночника вверх вдоль спины будет чувство нагнетающегося ветра в голову. поток воздуха устремился вверх.


То есть, нужно визуализировать как энергия идет вверх через этот канал, который идет вдоль спины? Таким образом, по заднему каналу энергия течет вверх, а по переднему - вниз?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

А что джапа и киртан не помогает?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> То есть, нужно визуализировать как энергия идет вверх через этот канал, который идет вдоль спины? Таким образом, по заднему каналу энергия течет вверх, а по переднему - вниз?


Скорее почувствовать. В книжках по цигуну это подробно объясняется. Хотя реально объяснить это нельзя, можно лишь напомнить забытое  :smilies:  Ощущать потоки энергии в теле так же естественно, как видеть или слышать, просто мы забыли.

----------


## Alekcei

Правильно ли вот такое выполнение:

Исходная позиция: стоя, спина прямая, подбородок прижат к подъяремной выемке,  глаза закрыты и зрачки смотрят вверх, язык прижат к нёбу. Сосредоточить ум на макушке.

Вдохнуть. Напрячь таз, так, чтобы в этот процесс включилось как можно больше мышц, включая сжатие ягодиц. Выдохнуть. Повторить несколько раз.

----------


## Макс_И

> То есть, нужно визуализировать как энергия идет вверх через этот канал, который идет вдоль спины? Таким образом, по заднему каналу энергия течет вверх, а по переднему - вниз?


Харе Кришна.  :smilies:  

В книгах Мантека Чиа были описания визуализаций. Я не вдавался в это. 

Лично я ничего не визуализирую. Просто встаю по-удобнее к подоконнику, опираюсь на него как описал, отвожу таз назад и потом вперед и плотно и сильно сжимаю ягодицы + все остальное что описал. Это сжатие и нагнетает прану в голову и слышан плотный поток шума и в голове распирание. Если праны очень много то в ушах ощутим жар. Прана из головы в пупок будет сразу двигатсья если при этом язык прижат к небу. И искр перед глазами сильно не будет тогда.

Этот ветер это именно чувства-ощущение. Как например если вы в ладоне проведете пальцем, пощекочите, там будет чувство. Или слюну проглотите и специально отследите ощущение как она падает в желудок. При этом конечно может добавлятсья и возникатьв  уме визуализация, картинка. Она второстепенна. 

Гокуланатх прабху все верно уточнил. За что прабху - отдельное спасибо =).


Таз можно отводить и вверх и вниз:
как то я попробовал когда после некоторых физических нагрузок повредил мышцы спины и не мог таз отводить назад так как сильный спазм мышц доводил до болевого шока почти 8). И я заметил что, встав на пальцы ног(подняв пятки) таз можно вести сверху-вниз и потом вперед - это было тоже достаточно удобно для хорошего сжатия ягодиц 8))

----------


## Макс_И

> глаза закрыты и зрачки смотрят вверх


во время сжатия ягодиц я их (глаза) закрыв веду по дуге вверх. и ум также. Мне это дает в голове ощущение какого то дополнительного вытягивания - их движение вместе с умом. Но этот прикол незначителен, правда жар в ушах обычно вроде он и добавляет =). Сильное сжатие ягодиц - основа.




> подбородок прижат к подъяремной выемке


прям прижимать не нужно 8). Обойдется ). По сути когда все это вытягивание начинается подбородок в 1.5 см от груди может чтуь ближе. А во время процесса он даже идет чуть вперед помогая глазам и уму...это само собой происходит отдельно на этом не сосредотачиваюсь. Это в книгах говрилось что канал таким образом должен быть распрямлен. Правда я пробовал вытягивать и запрокинутой назад головой - все тип топ.




> Напрячь таз, так, чтобы в этот процесс включилось как можно больше мышц, включая сжатие ягодиц. Выдохнуть. Повторить несколько раз.


Главное - сжать (стиснуть плотно друг к другу) ягодицы. Сжать кулаки. 
остальные мышцы...если они при этом сжимаются - не беда. будут бонусом. Если они помогают сжаться ягодицам и кулакам ))) то тем более ). Ну и конечно язык к небу и глаза по дуге вверх-в движении.



> Повторить несколько раз.


В день я делаю 50 раз. по 2-3 секунды. Считать не нужно. просто тянуть ветер на полную силу (сколько возможно) и если мышцы перенапряглись или воздух кончился. расслабиться.

----------


## Макс_И

бонус =)) : можно выполнять повторяя свои круги Харе Кришна, с четками или без (подушечки кулаков даже с мешочком свободны...)
 лично я, сделав 2-3 вытягивания, иду медленно на кухню, мышцы отдыхают, а сам повторяю в уме мантру - если язык к небу прижат и собираю-глотаю чувствуя слюну.

или шепотом, если не перевожу прану из головы в пупок. 
 Вообще это упражнение отличный тонус для мышц и сердца. Кровоток сразу хороший.
+вроде хорошие мышцы тазового дна=отсутсвие геммороя под старость ))))....не знаю...
сделав кружок другой делаю еще 2-3 - и в итоге пятерка есть. 10-15 сделал. Занимаюсь делами....Потом опять ))
+ можно выполнять слушая мелодичное воспевание  Шрилы Прабхупады ))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ajTvpmQtnM
тело как бы занято одним а ум в Святом Имени....как в армии окопы копать )
+
- например, если недавн была потеря семени то праны в теле мало и ветра можно и не ощутить, но распирание в голове после 10 вытягивнаий вроде должно быть ).

Пишите если что )...может все-же соображу или видео или картинку какую нить....))

----------


## Макс_И

> А что джапа и киртан не помогает?


чтобы попасть в храм на Динамо я пользуюсь электричкой....

Чтобы пране попасть в голову - я пользуюсь сильным ветерком ))

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Еще увлеченность чем то что нравится, и занимательно для ума, помогает не думать о дурном. Чем для нас должно стать Кришна-бхакти. :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Отсюда вторая проблема - позывы к мастурбации...


Ежовые рукавицы надо назначить.

Главное чтобы силы воли и разума хватило не снимать их.

У безруких нет такой проблемы.

----------


## bhadjati

Харе Кришна!
Большое спасибо за поднятую тему!
Пробую практиковать, но что-то не так как надо получается. Очевидно что-то делаю не так. Может кто нибудь выложит схематические изображения, на которых можно увидеть положение тела, вдох, выдох и т.д. ? Ещё бы хотелось узнать, где более подробно можно под черпнуть информацию по данной теме?
Для меня тема очень актуальна, т.к. чтобы не было беспокойств, мне лично нужно читать не меньше 64 кругов хорошей джапы. Что возможно только по хорошим праздникам  :smilies:

----------


## Siddhartha das

Тема актуальная для многих... кто-то об этом говорит, кто-то молчит, стесняясь сказать.

Присоединюсь к *bhadjati*: было бы реально здорово, если бы процесс на видео заснять... хоть и ноутбучной, чтобы было понятно, что и как делать. Просто как наглядное руководство с комментариями. (типа как курсы йоги сейчас делают или руководство по работе с софтом)

----------


## Всеволод

Всем привет!
Тема поллюций классная! Вообщем то от них избавляться нет резона,  потому что потеря энергии неблольшая, за пол дня за день - уже прежние силы. Это стереотип просто. Каждый кто практикует брахмачарью более 1-2 лет должен быть к этому готов и не стеснятся их.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Ой вообще класс тема про поллюции! На видео все заснять, точняк!

----------


## Всеволод

Можно и на видео заснять, но вопрос кому это показывать, и с какой целью? Видимо вы знаете, раз предлагаете.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да я не предлагаю, я просто требую

----------


## Всеволод

Вот тут посетила здравая мысль. Ведь чтобы корректно управлять нижней энергией, нужно быть... ну как бы, видеть ее, чувствовать и т.п.
Иначе это все будет вслепую. Но не будет ли желание угомонить половую энергию мешать в ее управлении? Ведь тогда уже отвлекаешься на само желание управлять, и при этом само управление уходит на второй план?

----------


## Витя

chaitanya, скажи пожалуйста, как ты встаешь к подоконнику, лицом или спиной, никак не могу понять. Три раза уже прочитал, нигде не описанно

----------


## Макс_И

оо)) - щас.. с сессией расквитаюсь, отвечу тут на все ) ..будет вам видео ))

----------


## Витя

=) спасибо, видео очень не хватает=)) только не забудь, а то я делаю и не знаю правильно или нет, и оттого так тягостно мне))))

----------


## Всеволод

Еще прекрасная книга - Практика Брахмачарьи  ( Шри Свами Шивананда ) 
http://www.brahmacharya.ru/post175.html#p175

----------


## Витя

спасибо, обязательно прочту=) и с наступающим НГ, СЧАСТЬЯ как можно БОЛЬШЕ!!! ХАРЕ КРИШНА!!!

----------


## Анатоль

> А что джапа и киртан не помогает?


Можно попытаться совмещать ).
Циркуляция по орбите подразумевает очищение в некоторых местах, значимыми из которых являются перёд и зад анахата чакры и маха мантра усилит очистку.
По умолчанию каждый вдох и выдох автоматически делают то что тут описано, но комуто именно осознанность помогает результативней бороться с огрублением приобретённого.
Не раскрыт основной побочный эфект - нельзя насильно толкать хуато (ци, прану), оно должно двигаться естественно, самокультивируясь, прочищая и дозревая, немного раньше люди на востоке именно поэтому культивировали разновидность маха мантры, предподготовки к бхакти, с названием дзен )).
Забыт основной принцип - в кали югу только молитва..., разновидности йоги не эфективны или как вышеописано эфективны но МАЛО...



> оо)) - щас.. с сессией расквитаюсь, отвечу тут на все ) ..будет вам видео ))


Сранный во времени финал - 24.12.2011 11:08.
Будет ли продолжение?

----------


## Витя

Всеволод, спасибо за книгу, прочитал, невероятно полезная книга. На многие вопросы нашел ответы. Это уже четвертая книга по счету Свами Шивананды, и все они очень помогли мне. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Макс_И

* 
- Не предавайтесь блуду ни ночью, ни днем, ибо распутник подобен дереву, сок которого истекает из его ствола. И дерево это высохнет прежде времени и никогда не будет давать оно плодов. Поэтому не предавайтесь блуду, чтобы Сатана не иссушил ваше тело и Господь не сделал ваше семя бесплодным.* 




> chaitanya, скажи пожалуйста, как ты встаешь к подоконнику, лицом или спиной, никак не могу понять.


лицом =))




> Просто как наглядное руководство с комментариями. (типа как курсы йоги сейчас делают или руководство по работе с софтом)


это что-то слишком круто... пока в моих силах - описание и пробное видео)

*ссылки на видео*
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3c0ac1efb6/ом
http://webfile.ru/5978980

без текста - видео в общем то бессмысленно. потому что например не передать как сжимаются челлюсти, язык прижат к небу и тяга в общем то идет в макушку умом. к ней уже сжимаются остальные мышцы. если просто сжимать мышцы без челлюстей, языка и ума... как то не то...
так что всеравно придется копошиться в каракулях=))

*есть еще способ. вытягивать ци с помощью гантели.* у меня 12 кг. Когда ум и чувства помещаю в область макушки, беру довольно тяжелую гантелю и использую ее при этом также тяну прану в голову. Быстро и легко снимает возбуждение.
интенсивность ниже намного, но ощутимо. может помочь с утра) 

«Как уже говорилось, существует пять категорий обусловленных душ[5_3_25].Души, сознание которых очень ограниченно, получают тела животных, птиц или пресмыкающихся. А те, чье сознание почти полностью утрачено, становятся растениями и минералами.» (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита» 5.3).

Он сказал, что видящие увидели: с момента зачатия осознание существа увеличивается и
обогащается процессом жизни. И еще они увидели, что осознание, например, насекомого и
осознание человека растут поразительно различными способами, но с одинаковой
неуклонностью.
– Осознание развивается с момента зачатия или с момента рождения? – попросил уточнить я.
– Осознание развивается с момента зачатия, – подчеркнул дон Хуан. – Я всегда тебе
говорил: сексуальная энергия имеет огромное значение, ею необходимо управлять и
пользоваться с огромной осторожностью. Но ты каждый раз пропускал мои слова
мимо ушей. Ты думал, что речь идет о нравственности. Я же всегда говорил об этом
только с точки зрения сохранения и перераспределения энергии.

----------


## Макс_И

> Пробую практиковать, но что-то не так как надо получается.


чтобы что то тянуть (ци) и ощущать - нужно это иметь.После поллюций в теле остается мало энергии.
 Восстановление занимает в среднем неделю. При хорошем питании и сне можно и через два-три дня услышать ветер.

Если в теле мало праны: мышцы вялые, слабые, тонус низкий. Поэтому сжатия мышечные-вытягивания даеются с большим трудом и если наооборот человек долго хранил семя - хотя бы неделю его энергия увеличивалсь и теперь сжатия даются легче. 
Я делаю сразу после сна штук 10. Это на весь день дает тонус, (если конешно день неуданчый и сил нет могу оставить все на вечер...)
Потом сьем какой нить фрукт, яблоко и иду в душ. Потмо еще 10. за день всего 50 )




> Не раскрыт основной побочный эфект - нельзя насильно толкать хуато (ци, прану), оно должно двигаться естественно, самокультивируясь, прочищая и дозревая


спасибо
тут  много чгео не раскрыто  :mig:  - 
для того и тема) - больше эксперимент и изучение. Начало положено)
если будет желание и время делитесь тоже материалами.  




> немного раньше люди на востоке именно поэтому культивировали разновидность маха мантры, предподготовки к бхакти, с названием дзен )).


а это про что ??




> Забыт основной принцип - в кали югу только молитва..., разновидности йоги не эфективны или как вышеописано эфективны но МАЛО...


ну да... до йоги тут еще ой как далеко)...это ж тока первые шаги к ней - азы. я конешно не буду заниматься всякими первоэлементами как это делали ванапрастхи и прочее - мистическая йога. 
 тут немнога другая цель, *чтобы силы были на хорошую джапу* и вообще на жизнь в этом суровом мире. Мире борьбы за существование.

Дети Мои, вы должны принять покровительство возвышенного духовного учителя — парамахамсы, который достиг духовного совершенства. Служа ему, вы сможете посвятить Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, всю свою веру и любовь. Воспитайте в себе отвращение к чувственным удовольствиям и научитесь терпеливо переносить любые проявления двойственности (такие, как счастье и горе), которые сменяют друг друга подобно временам года. Постарайтесь понять, что все живые существа в этом мире, даже те, кто обитает на высших планетах, находятся в жалком положении. Задавайте разумные вопросы об Абсолютной Истине и неустанно подвергайте себя аскезе, чтобы достичь совершенства в преданном служении. Откажитесь от попыток наслаждаться и целиком посвятите себя служению Господу. Слушайте повествования о Верховной Личности Бога и всегда общайтесь с преданными Господа. Повторяйте то, что услышали о Господе, прославляйте Его и помните о духовном равенстве всех живых существ. 
Избавьтесь от злобы и зависти, одолейте гнев и скорбь, перестаньте отождествлять себя с телом и домом. *Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и с помощью метода йоги полностью подчините себе жизненный воздух, ум и чувства.* Укрепляйте свою веру в священные Веды и всегда храните целомудрие. Выполняйте предписанные обязанности, избегайте пустых разговоров, непрестанно думайте о Верховной Личности Бога и получайте знания из верного источника. Так, терпеливо и с воодушевлением идя путем бхакти-йоги, вы сумеете глубоко постичь духовную науку и избавиться от ложного эго.

*Тут Господь Ришабхадева говоря о ци - жизненном воздухе делает упор на методы йоги, на физику. А не на естественное поднятие, осознанность и так далее...*  

 половая энергия предназначена для создания жизни. Посредством этой энергии новые существа наделяется осознанием. Поэтому, когда живые существа совокупляются, эманации внутри их коконов делают все возможное для того, чтобы наделить осознанием новое существо, которое они создают.
Во время полового акта эманации, заключенные в коконе каждого из партнеров, приходят в глубочайшее возбуждение, кульминацией которого становится слияние двух частей светимости осознания – по одной от каждого партнера – которые отделяются от их коконов.
– Половой акт всегда награждение осознанием, хотя оно может и не укрепиться, – продолжал дон Хуан. – Эманации внутри коконов человеческих существ понятия не имеют о сексе ради развлечения.
Приподнявшись со стула, Хенаро наклонился ко мне через стол и, покачивая для
убедительности головой, тихо произнес:
– Нагуаль изрек истину. Они, в самом деле, не имеют понятия. – Он подмигнул.

Дон  Хуан  сказал,  что  эти женщины  излечили  его  от похоти.  В  течение  6  месяцев  он  большую  часть  времени
проводил в корсете, подвешенный к потолку их сельской кухни, как  коптящийся окорок, пока он не очистился основательно от
мыслей о достижениях и личном удовлетворении. Дон  Хуан  объяснил, что кожаный корсет -  превосходное
приспособление  для излечения некоторых заболеваний, которые
не являются физическими.  Идея состоит в том, что чем выше человек подвешен и чем
дольше  он не имеет возможности коснуться земли, болтаясь  в
воздухе,  тем  больше  возможность  по-настоящему  очищающих
последствий. 
 (интересно..мне почему то кажется их вниз головой подвешивали, вроде даже помню что в дургих местах за дерево на канате...)

----------


## Макс_И

> Может кто нибудь выложит схематические изображения?


  

Циркулирование тонкой энергии через некоторые энергетические точки тела - Эти энергетические точки являются основой акупунктуры. Циркулирование энергии через эти энергетические точки, или меридианы, называется "Микрокосмической орбитой*
* В конечном счете движение тонкой энергии всецело зависит от силы мысли.*

Когда в мире все было простым: не было ни телевидения, ни радио, ни театров - не было ничего такого, что способствует утечкам энергии и беспокойству ума. Воздух был чистым. Люди имели в изобилии естественную энергию.
 Одним из способов занять свое время было сесть и успокоиться. Если они были в состоянии до некоторой степени успокоить свои мысли, их тела также начинали успокаиваться. Они начинали замечать в своем теле какое-то течение. Течение начиналось в пупке, шло вниз до промежности, затем вверх вдоль позвоночника к голове, а затем спускалось вниз через переднюю часть тела к языку, к горлу и снова к пупку. Циркуляция энергии по этому маршруту стала известной как Микрокосмическая орбита.

Чем в большей степени они могли успокоить свой ум и тело, тем более интенсивным должен был быть поток. По мере того, как они продолжали успокаивать свой ум, они начинали обнаруживать все больше открывающихся в них путей и чувствовать потоки энергии, направляющиеся вниз и вверх. Ощущалось, что поток, идущий от промежности к голове, проходит через основные органы тела по трем каналам, которые позднее стали известны как Пронизывающие каналы. При продолжении практики они начинали чувствовать, что энергия течет по кругу, вроде пояса, вокруг основного энергетического центра, который они обнаружили в пупке, - это Опоясывающий канал.

По прошествии времени они обнаружили, что в их теле существует 32 энергетических канала, каждый из которых соответствует определенному органу. Эти знания передавались потомкам поколение за поколением, все больше и больше людей осваивали эти знания на практике - таким образом были обнаружены акупунктурные меридианы, которые стали основой излагаемой системы.

Два Канала замыкаются посредством поднятия кончика языка к нёбу, они образуют цепь, именуемую Микрокосмической Орбитой или Малым Небесным Кругом. Опасно поднять в голову очень большое количество энергии. Перегрузка и перегрев головы вызывает головные боли, галлюцинации, умственную неуравновешенность . Это еще одна причина того, почему Микрокосмическая Орбита так важна. Энергия поднимается вверх в голову по Управляющему Каналу, но затем она опускается вниз по Функциональному. В конце занятия энергия накапливается в нижнем Даньтяне, немного ниже пупка, в точке, являющейся основным хранилищем ци нашего тела, — ее еще часто называют «Морем ци». Ци нельзя оставлять разбросанной по телу или в голове, ее всегда следует собирать. Собирание и проглатывание слюны.

Управляющий канал начинается в промежности, в точке, расположенной между анусом и гениталиями. Далее он проходит через копчик по позвоночнику, через шею к затылку, затем к «третьему глазу» (точка в межбровье) и верхним альвеолам.
Функциональный канал берет начало в области нёба, спускается через рот в горло, затем в грудь, солнечное сплетение, область пупка и в промежность. В этих каналах энергия движется в обоих направлениях. Однако у большинства современных людей они заблокированы и ослаблены.

Для того чтобы замкнуть «микрокосмическую орбиту» необходимо объединить управляющий и функциональный каналы. Жизненная энергия (ци) поднимается из промежности, через основание позвоночного столба и продолжает движение вверх по управляющему каналу в голову и по передней линии, затем опускается по функциональному каналу в промежность (гуй-инь). «Действие микроскопической орбиты» завершается прикосновением кончика языка к нёбу, тем самым «цепь замыкается».
Поток жизненной энергии (ци) направляется сознанием. Как правило, выполнение упражнения «микро-космическая орбита» начинается с концентрации внимания на области накопления энергии, известной как нижний дань-тянь (чуть ниже пупка).
Через несколько недель регулярных занятий вы почувствуете, что этот энергетический центр начинает излучать тепло, как только вы сосредоточите на нем свое внимание. Именно ощущение тепла «запускает микрокосмическую орбиту». Нередко это упражнение называют «медитация теплого течения». В конце упражнения, которое обычно выполняется в течение пятнадцати минут и более, следует сосредоточиться на нижней области дань-тянь, так чтобы энергия вернулась в свое «хранилище» и продолжила циркуляцию внутри этого центра.
Нижняя точка дань-тянь является гравитационным центром тела. Подобно ребенку в материнском чреве, питающемуся через пуповину, даос осуществляет связь с Землей и бесконечностью посредством энер-гетического центра, расположенного в пупочной области. 
Нижний дань-тянь - центр тела человека. У разных людей он расположен индивидуально, но, как правило, в пределах 3 см ниже пупка. Даосы верят в то, что человеческий зародыш в матке через пуповину получает жизненную энергию (ци) особого качества. Она называется «внутриутробная ци» и свободно циркулирует по «микрокосмической орбите», а также по другим энергетическим меридианам. При наличии этих условий поддерживается гармоничное развитие и здоровье плода.
После рождения «внутриутробная ци» постепенно утрачивает контроль над телом младенца. Иными словами, по прошествии некоторого времени ци перестает свободно циркулировать по энергетическим каналам, которые вследствие эмоциональных потрясений, физических заболеваний, неправедной жизни и старения организма блокируются.

В древности считалось, что “даньтянь может поглотить сотни болезней”. Слово “дань” (киноварь) напоминает о даосской традиции поисков бессмертия. Как известно, киноварь играла важнейшую роль в изготовлении “пилюль бессмертия”. Даньтяни — это своеобразные энергетические резервуары в организме человека, в которых накапливается и откуда распространяется по всему телу “главная ци”, “защитная ци” и “семенная ци”. По представлениям древних даосов, именно в этих местах находится тигель для выплавки “пилюли бессмертия”. В боевых искусствах чаще всего под данным термином понимают нижний даньтянь.
Даньтяни представляют собой ствол Древа жизненной и психической энергии человека, с которого мастер срывает Плод Освобождения. Локализация их на физическом уровне достаточно проблематична, поскольку они являются жизненными центрами “тонкого тела” человека.
В даосской традиции принято выделять три области даньтянь.
1. Нижний даньтянь (ся даньтянь) — это корень цзин и источник ци
Нижний даньтянь расположен в нижней части живота, на пересечении линий, проведенных вглубь тела из точек хуэйинь (1VG) и цихай (6VC). Отсюда исходят три “чудесных канала” (“ду”, “жэнь”, “чжун”), и здесь сходятся все остальные меридианы. Посредством концентрации на этой области можно добиться преобразования цзин в ци. Нижний даньтянь имеет особенное значение в различных практиках, связанных с продлением жизни.
Если мы соединим на пупке кончики больших пальцев и вытянем вниз соединенные кончики указательных, то в получившемся “сердечке” и будет область “ся даньтянь” (с точкой цихай в центре.
Передние “врата” ся даньтянь — точка цихай (“океан ци”).
Задние “врата” ся даньтянь — область поясницы с центром в точке минмэнь (“врата жизни”). Определить местонахождение точки минмэнь можно, проведя воображаемую горизонтальную линию к позвоночнику.
Нижние “врата” ся даньтянь — хуэйинь (“встреча инь”) — самая нижняя точка корпуса, расположенная между половыми органами и анусом.
Нижний даньтянь имеет следующие размеры: у женщины — 6 фэней; у мужчины — 9 фэней (фэнь = 2,412 мм).
2. Средний даньтянь (шан даньтянь) — это корень духа
Средний даньтянь расположен на средней линии груди на уровне четвертого межреберья с центром в точке таньчжун (“центр запаха пота” — 17VC).
Неподготовленным людям нельзя сосредоточивать внимание на этой зоне, поскольку это может вызвать отрицательные последствия.
3. Верхний даньтянь (чжун даньтянь) — корень мудрости
Верхний даньтянь находится между точками байхуэй (20VG) и иньтан (3BM).
Байхуэй (“сто встреч”) — самая высокая точка головы, расположенная на пересечении средней линии и линии, соединяющей верхушки ушей.
Точка иньтан (“зал печати”) находится между бровями.
Сосредоточение внимания на этой области полезно для лечения головной боли, мозговой анемии, гипотонии и общей слабости.




> Ещё бы хотелось узнать, где более подробно можно под черпнуть информацию по данной теме?


в книгах)...но книги корявые.  Кучу времени уйдет чтоб кусочек смысла извлечь, лучше найти учителя, что в общем то тоже как повезет)). Можно на форумах заспамить вопросами, так что всеми силами). Как то раз был свидетелем - один такой мастер лечил соседку.. Руками на точки нажимал так что она от боли кричала, вроде абсурд но вылечил... и не ее одну.

*Над промежностью внутри таза находится образование энергетического тела*, именуемое *"Канда" - яйцо*. Это - небольшое яйцеобразное пространство, от которого начинаются все Нади - каналы энергетического тела. Сжатием Канды прана вытесняется в каналы, отчего потоки в них усиливаются. Эта манипуляция осуществляется с помощью сокращения мускулатуры тазового дна, что называется Мула-дхара-мудрой - замком корневого потока. Мула-дхара-мудра стимулирует корневой поток, который распределяется по всем каналам тонкого тела равномерно.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вот тут посетила здравая мысль. Ведь чтобы корректно управлять нижней энергией, нужно быть... ну как бы, видеть ее, чувствовать и т.п.
> Иначе это все будет вслепую


можно почувствовать... по мере возможностей), остальное конешно в слепую. зато есть практический результат, значит все ОК)
  Фишка не в том чтобы просто сжать мышцы. Бывало я только умом и сжатием челлюстей тянул поток, без мышц таза.... И уже к этой тяге умом нужно добавлять мышцы.
 Начать можно с 20 или 30 раз и подметить в плане того что изменилось. Это совсем не много. По правилу, как минимум должен увеличиться срок между поллюциями. Это дает некоторое понимание о происходящем. А потом уже для себя решить о конечном числе. 
Не стоит в возбужденном состоянии засыпать - поллюция обеспечена. 
  Со временем и с опытом  все проще становится выполнять, особенно если учесть что энергии на выполнение больше. 
Недостаточно просто не думать об обьектах чувств и не возбуждаться - прана со временем копиться, в области таза. И ... у кого чреез неделю у кого через месяц эта энергия активирует что то там) и выбирается на свободу)) просто потому что ее стало много, там где ее столкьо не нужно=)

В итоге:
куча плюсов с количеством сна, джапой, возможностью выполнять больше работы в особенности умственной, лучше память... 

Все внутренние составляющие Тайцзицюань связаны с ци, так как она полезна и для здоровья, и для самозащиты. Когда ци циркулирует, она может двигаться вверх по позвоночнику к голове, что может ощущаться нами как молния или электричество, проходящее через голову и позвоночник, или как будто мы принимаем душ. Ци может также двигаться по энергетическим каналам или просто везде по телу, что может ощущаться как бушующие в теле волны. Ощущение очень сильное и быстрое, но наше тело любит его и принимает полностью, независимо от того, насколько сильно и быстро движется ци.
Этот вид ци является «хорошей ци», так как она дает нам энергию и силу и может очищать все загрязненные участки тела, чтобы поддерживать наше здоровье или излечить от хронических заболеваний. Во время тренировки она должна давать нам ощущение восстановления и наполнения энергией, а не усталости и недомогания. Когда мы в Тайцзицюань или цигун говорим о ци, то мы имеем ввиду «хорошую ци».
Даосы считают, что хорошая ци является врожденной и хранится в наших почках. Хорошая (или врожденная) ци по классификации пяти элементов относится к стихии Воды. Пока мы растем, врожденная ци постепенно ухудшается. Это одна из причин, почему у некоторых людей плохое здоровье. Практика медаций, цигун или Тайцзицюань позволяет восстанавливать врожденную ци.
Существует ещё и другой вид ци, которую мы получаем из пищи, воды и воздуха. Этот вид ци не такой чистый и хранится в нашем среднем даньтяне, или в нашем сердце. Из пяти элементов этому виду ци соответствует Огонь. Два вида ци должны быть уравновешены. Так как «Ци огня» в нашем теле преобладает, а «Ци воды» мало, нам надо тренироваться, чтобы увеличить врожденную ци и не трогать приобретенную после рождения (или грязную) ци.
Когда мы выполняем Чжань-чжуан или практикуем формы Тайцзи, мы побуждаем нашу ци двигаться. Это чистая ци, но грязная ци может случайно активизироваться.  

— Хотя в то время мне было только двадцать три года, — сказал дон Хуан. — я чувствовал, что прожил целую жизнь. Единственной вещью, которую я еще не испытал, был секс. Нагваль Хулиан говорил мне, что благодаря тому, что я еще ни разу не был с женщиной, я и обладаю такой силой и выносливостью. Нагваль Хулиан говорил, что у него оставалось совсем немного времени для работы со мной, прежде чем мир поймает меня.

Дон Хуан, едва сдерживая смех, добавил, что люди обычно действуют, не считаясь с тайной бытия и полагая, что такой возвышенный акт, как наделение жизнью и осознанием сводится к чисто физическому влечению, которым можно пользоваться по своему усмотрению. И в этом - их ошибка... . Хенаро принялся непристойно крутить тазом, изображая похоть. Дон Хуан сказал, что именно
об этом идет речь. Хенаро выразил ему признательность за столь высокую оценку его единственного вклада в объяснение осознания.
После чего оба они разразились совершенно идиотским хохотом, сказав, что если бы я знал, как серьёзен был по поводу объяснения осознания их бенефактор, я непременно хохотал бы вместе с ними.
Их веселье всегда было заразительным. Успокаивались они довольно долго. Уровень их энергии был настолько высок, что рядом с ними я выглядел старым и дряхлым.
- Воин знает: единственная энергия, которой мы реально обладаем, - это сексуальная энергия, которая наделяет жизнью, - продолжил дон Хуан. - Воин всегда помнит об этом и потому постоянно отдает отчет о степени своей ответственности. И если воин намерен накопить достаточно энергии для того, чтобы научиться видеть, он должен стать скрягой в отношении своей половой энергии. В этом и заключается урок, данный нам Нагвалем Хулианом. Он толкнул нас в неизвестное, и мы все там чуть не погибли. И, поскольку каждый из нас хотел видеть, мы, разумеется, стали воздерживаться от растрачивания своей светимости осознания.

Прана (санскр. «дыхание, жизненный ток, ветер»)
Универсальная тонкая энергия, источник всех сил, движения и даже мышления, проводник разума. Является силой, которая связует физическое с ментальным  В человеческом теле прана проявляется в виде дыхания  Способность говорить, чувство зрения и слуха, а также медитация — это лишь различные проявления праны. Все организмы живут благодаря взаимодействию праны и материи. Йоги утверждают, что помимо праны существует еще 4 других тонких энергии…
*Движется сознание, а Ци следует за ним*. Где бы ты ни сконцентрировал внимание, там Ци будет собираться и накапливаться. Как подтвердили эксперименты с биологической обратной связью, концентрация внимания на некоторой области тела сопровождается повышением нервной и мышечной активности в этой области. Чем сильнее концентрация, тем интенсивнее движение энергии. Не забывай, что ты не толкаешь и не тянешь Ци, ты просто перемещаешь точку концентрации. Это очень важно понимать, если ты хочешь освоить практический контроль. Вместе с тем, недостаточно просто перемещать свое внимание по поверхности кожи; ты должны добиться ощутимого, осязаемого потока тепла, вибрирующей энергии.

*Когда человек впервые осознает существование Ци, у него могут возникнуть различные ощущения*. Чаще всего наблюдаются ощущения теплоты, дрожания, покалывания (как от статического электричества), пульсации, гудения, журчания или звона в ушах. Некоторые люди ощущают это как медленное движение, другим оно представляется стремительным потоком. Отдельные люди ощущают это движение вдоль целых участков Микрокосмической Орбиты, но большинство отмечают движение лишь в отдельных ее точках и в различной степени.

Сексуальная энергия (цзин-ци, ching-chi), является одним из самых явных и мощных видов биоэлектрической энергии  
Урдхвареты
«Верхний поток» тонкой сексуальной энергии.   
Один канал, канал действия, или канал инь, начинается у основания туловища в точке промежности.  Он идет вверх вдоль передней части тела, проходя   органы брюшной полости, сердце и горло и заканчиваясь на кончике языка. Второй канал, канал управителя, или канал ян, начинается в том же самом месте  идет  вверх к копчику, затем вдоль позвоночника вверх в мозг, а затем спускается к нёбу   
Язык играет роль переключателя, который соединяет эти два потока - когда он прикасается к нёбу чуть позади зубов, энергия может течь по кругу вверх вдоль спины и вниз вдоль передней части тела. Два канала образуют единый круг, по которому циркулирует энергия. Этот жизненный поток орошает жизненно важные органы и нервную систему человека, давая клеткам те соки, в которых они нуждаются для того, чтобы расти, исцеляться, функционировать.

*П.С.: Даже освобожденные души (атмарамы) всегда занимаются преданным служением. Постигнув свою духовную природу, человек может отказаться от практики йоги, но он не должен отказываться от преданного служения. Все другие методы духовного самопознания, в том числе йогу и философские поиски, можно отвергнуть, но преданное служение нельзя отвергать ни при каких обстоятельствах.*

----------


## Анатоль

...немного раньше люди на востоке именно поэтому культивировали разновидность маха мантры, предподготовки к бхакти, с названием дзен...



> а это про что ??


Про отключение мозга.
Мозг нужен чтобы сориентироваться и создать инерцию (мы не знаем когда и как сыграем в ящик) - цель бхакти, ищите царствие Божие а остальное приложится.
Суть не в полюциях, есть они или нет (понятно что последнее предпочительнее), - это всё придатки физтела, - а физтело это проэкция ЭГО и КАРМЫ ))).

Вот альтернативный метод, а правильнее основной - про мегаположительного человека нашего времени старца Алексия :
http://www.divineteacher.ru/monastic...orary/aleksey/
В кратце он родился с церебральным параличем и почти не мог самостоятельно двигаться, НО его тяга, врождённый вкус к религии проявили в нем сидхи, позвволили самореализоваться и перепрограмировать огромное множество народа вокруг от болезни материального существования.
Дед просто сидел и круглосуточно молился.

----------


## serg

Полюции - естственное действие организма. Такое-же как мочеиспускание,  дефикация, сморкание, сплевывание, моргание, пукание.
Наличие полюций никак не характеризует вашу "продвинутость, духовность, порочность.....".

Не заморачивайте себе голову этим вопросом.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не знаю как на счёт *естественного процесса*, в некоторых лекциях можно услышать как не рекомендуется например спать голым, дабы духи не атаковали ночью.
Увидев обнажённое тело, не прикрытое одеялом, они совершают тонкий половой акт со спящим, и кульминация сего процесса - семяизвержение. 

На самом деле это страшно, физ. акта не было, но с помощью ума человек теряет семя ... кошмар ..

----------


## serg

Вам в лекциях нигде не рекомендовали прекращать полюции, прекращать опорожнять кишечник и в таком духе. Это обычный этап развития мужского организма, когда начинают появляться полюции, увеличивается волосатость.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

> Полюции - естственное действие организма. Такое-же как мочеиспускание,  дефикация, сморкание, сплевывание, моргание, пукание.
> Наличие полюций никак не характеризует вашу "продвинутость, духовность, порочность.....".
> 
> Не заморачивайте себе голову этим вопросом.


Благодаря такому умонастроению человечество теряет разум, силу и чистоту.

----------


## serg

Dvija Haridas das , пожалуйста, привидите цитату из текстов, в которых говорится, что  полюция  приводит к потере разума, силы и чистоты  (речь идет о духовных понятиях  разума, силы и чистоты ).  Повторюсь - полюция , это ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫЕ ВЫДЕЛЕНИЯ ОРГАНИЗМА.  Не следует путать Полюцию с результатом мастурбирования..

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Вам в лекциях нигде не рекомендовали прекращать полюции


Рекомендуют, на всех лекциях, семинарах и т.д. - говорят, направте любовь к Богу, сексуальную энергию, тогда она используется правельно, и таких *казусов* с организмом не будет.
А если делать выводы относительно современной статистики молодых ребят, у которых такое явление как *полюция* принимается за норму, то это лишь говорит, что родители не обучают их духовной науке, что эти мальчики проводят свои дни бок о бок с девочками ...
Полюции бывают также не только в подростковом возрасте.

----------


## serg

На лекции никто не рекомендует (не слышал) специально бороться с полюциями. Это когда начинают вопросы задавать - "а как мне побороть..."  ему в ответ и советуют, как пытатьсяь бороть...
но специально, что-бы лектор рекомендовал искоренять, как явление полюцию.... не слыхал..

Повторюсь - это естественный процесс, как и остальные процессы выделения из организма ( сморкаться, сплевывать, писять, какать, пукать, потеть, выдыхать воздух испорченный, шелушится кожа, выпадают волосы, выделяется тепло ).  Стыдится тут нечего.

Другое дело, если начинаешь стимулировать... Вот о этом процессе  можно разговаривать - как ослабить желание "стимулировать".. Какие могут быть  пути.. Вот на это и отвечают учители - как побороть желание СТИМУЛИРОВАТЬ...

----------


## Sergey S

> пожалуйста, привидите цитату из текстов, в которых говорится, что  полюция  приводит к потере разума, силы и чистоты


"Способность извергать семя является причиной смерти. Поэтому йоги и трансценденталисты, желая увеличить продолжительность своей жизни, добровольно воздерживаются от извержения семени. Чем тщательнее человек будет хранить свое семя, тем дальше он отодвинет свою смерть..." Ш.Б. 3.26.57, комм

----------


## Макс_И

> Dvija Haridas das , пожалуйста, привидите цитату из текстов, в которых говорится, что полюция приводит к потере разума, силы и чистоты (речь идет о духовных понятиях разума, силы и чистоты ).


 Тут проводена связь между семенем и разумом, но с материаильной точки зрения. Духовного разума, силы(?) и чистоты(?) - я не касался. Вообще материальное тело мы используем в служении Кришне...

ТЕКСТ 17

мунайо вата-васанах шрамана урддхва-мантхинах
брахмакхйам дхама те йанти шантах саннйасино 'малах

«Нагие святые и санньяси, которые ценой суровых аскез сумели поднять семя до уровня мозга и обрели умиротворение в Брахмане, попадают в обитель, именуемую Брахмалокой».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: .......
 Они никогда не теряют семени — ни случайно, ни преднамеренно. *Благодаря столь строгому воздержанию* они способны поднять семя до уровня мозга. *Это делает их разум сильным, а память острой.* Их ум никогда не возбуждается и не перестает созерцать Абсолютную Истину, и у них никогда не возникает стремления к мирским удовольствиям.
...................
 Здесь потерю семени приравнивают к потере крови, неумышленная поллюция также является потерей семени - крови. В итоге нет смысла приравнивать семя-кровь к моче и ... прочим побочным продуктам :
Верблюду, как известно, доставляет удовольствие есть колючки, поэтому человека, стремящегося наслаждаться семейной или мирской жизнью со всеми ее «удовольствиями», сравнивают с верблюдом. Жизнь материалиста состоит из одних колючек, и, чтобы извлечь максимальную пользу из невыгодной сделки, нужно жить, руководствуясь только предписаниями Вед. За жизнь в материальном мире люди расплачиваются собственной кровью. Самым привлекательным из всех материальных наслаждений является секс. Наслаждаться сексом - то же самое, что пить собственную кровь, - дальнейшие объяснения излишни. Пережевывая колючие ветки, верблюд тоже пьет собственную кровь. Колючки ранят его язык, и кровь заполняет рот. Вкус колючек, смешанных со свежей кровью, нравится глупому верблюду, и пережевывание колючек доставляет ему извращенное удовольствие. Крупные бизнесмены и промышленники, которые до седьмого пота трудятся, чтобы с помощью разных сомнительных средств заработать деньги, также поедают колючие плоды своих трудов пополам с собственной кровью. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сравнивает этих больных людей с верблюдами.

Поняв, что якши не здадутся, Дхрува стал разить их с еше большей яростью. Он отсекал им головы, руки, ноги и ронзал животы.* Он отправлял души якшей на планету выше Солнц,на которую попадают только лучшие из подвижников, ни разу в жизни не терявшие семени.*




> Повторюсь - полюция , это ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫЕ ВЫДЕЛЕНИЯ ОРГАНИЗМА. Не следует путать Полюцию с результатом мастурбирования..





> Повторюсь - это естественный процесс, как и остальные процессы выделения из организма ( сморкаться, сплевывать, писять, какать, пукать, потеть, выдыхать воздух испорченный, шелушится кожа, выпадают волосы, выделяется тепло ). Стыдится тут нечего.


Дело не в стыде и не в так называемой естественности.... :

*Мудрецы считали, что одна капля семени равносильна по жизненной энергии ста каплям крови.* 
Отсюда вывод о том что потеря семени это потеря крови.  
  Я точно не помню но в Аюрведе как раз семя насколько мне известно не приравнивается к побочным продуктам, а говорится о грубом семени как о том что трансформируется в тонкое - в оджас. За счет которого и функционирует разум, как то так:
Тканей семь - раса (хилус), ракта (кровь), мамса (мышечная ткань), меда (жировая ткань), астхи (костная ткань), маджджа (костный мозг) и шукра (репродуктивные ткани, семя).
 Нечистоты - побочные продукты процесса формирования семи тканей - кал, моча, пот, а также вышедшие из равновесия доша.
Семя это как топливо в машине - если его нет машина не поедет_) если его мало - поедет слабо. Ну и выхлопные газы тут не причем)  

Согласно Аюр-веде, существует семь основных тканей тела, и они образуются одна из другой. Начальным звеном является только что переваренная пища (хилус). Она трансформируется в кровь, кровь превращается в мышцы, плоть. Далее плоть порождает жир, жир формирует кости, кости рождают костный мозг, трансформирющийся в семя (которое также есть в телах женщин, но играет другую роль).

При трансформации каждой ткани в последующую выделяются побочные продукты: гной в глазах, сера в ушах, налет на языке и зубах, моча, кал, пот, волосы, ногти, слезы. Памятуя о принципе гигиены, эти отходы нужно регулярно удалять из тела, а волосы и ногти содержать в чистоте. В конце процесса трансформации семя превращается в оджас – тончайшую форму энергии.  при постоянных потерях семени в организме будет мало оджаса, а это в целом ослабляет тело.

  В самых первых постах - есть цитатыт из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами. Семя там   не приравняно к побочным продуктам. 

Когда то давно я лично слышал из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, с его слов - когда то люди знали секреты сохранения семени и он сделал на этом акцент
Он не делал раздницы между так называемой естественной потерей семени и не естественной) и то и другое он называл незаконным сексом. =)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Если у брахмачари хотя бы однажды (может быть в 13 лет) случается поллюция, то он уже однозначно не наиштика-брахмачари?

----------


## Макс_И

> Вам в лекциях нигде не рекомендовали прекращать полюции, прекращать опорожнять кишечник и в таком духе. Это обычный этап развития мужского организма, когда начинают появляться полюции, увеличивается волосатость.


для статистики...=)

При частом семяизвержении жизненная энергия в конце концов истощается. Большой транжира начинает терять запас жизненных сил, зрение его ослабевает, волосы вылезают из головы: он стареет раньше положенного ему времени. Поначалу он не будет чувствовать истощения, но через несколько лет злоупотреблений его способности начнут тревожно уменьшаться. Когда гормональные выделения половых желез регулярно растрачиваются, здоровье тела подрывается до самых корней. 


человек имеет сознание, энергию и тело. Тело — наиболее плотная, «материальная» часть. Тело само по себе может существовать лишь в качестве трупа. Живым его делает энергия, циркулирующая в особых энергоструктурах, которые называются чакрами и нади. Чакры — это «емкости», в которых энергия накапливается, преобразуется и хранится. Энергия, чакры и нади находятся не только в пределах тела, но и в иных (более «тонких») пространственных мерностях.


Поэтому вы всегда можете преобразовать эту накопленную сексуальную энергию в "дух", в ваше сознание, и использовать ее по желанию в некотором творческом процессе. Таким образом, цзин, фактически, является внутренней энергией, которая непрерывно питает нас днем и ночью. Процесс очищения ее является частично автоматическим, а частично зависит от нашего желания. Мы можем или помогать, или препятствовать процессу преобразования нашей сексуальной энергии в творческие способности в зависимости от того, насколько мы осознаем наши внутренние процессы. И все же, так же как и в случае дыхания, мы постоянно черпаем из этого источника энергии, не осознавая этого.

Средний мужчина тратит примерно 1/3
своей жизни на производство спермы.
Эта энергия может быть использована
для улучшения здоровья и развития "духа"

Эта уникальная свобода такого гибкого использования нашей сексуальной энергии дается нам не бесплатно. Платой является то, что от двадцати пяти до сорока процентов нашей энергии ци, вводимой с пищей, воздухом и солнечными лучами, идет на производство этой энергии спермы . Почему тело тратит так много своих ценных ресурсов на производство миллиардов сперматозоидов и на взаимодействие их с соответствующей гормональной системой? Только для того, чтобы произвести нескольких детей за всю жизнь? Природа не является такой расточительной. Огромные вложения наших тел в производство этой энергии спермы предназначены для ускорения нашей общей эволюции. Чем более успешно будет человек преобразовывать накопленную в нем энергию в высшую творческую и духовную энергию, тем более быстрой будет его эволюция.

Чем быстрее расходуется сперма, тем больше тело вынуждено производить ее. Совершенно очевидно, что производство такой богатой питательными веществами и физически энергоемкой субстанции требует огромного количества сырья. Воспроизводящие железы получают это сырье из потока крови. Кровь, в свою очередь, извлекает полезные элементы из каждой части тела - из печени, из почек, из селезенки, даже из мозга.
Каждый орган платит тяжкую дань железам, которые производят семенную жидкость. Поскольку одна капля семенной жидкости содержит такое огромное количество жизненных энергий, частые потери жидкости исчерпывают из систем тела наиболее ценные питательные вещества и ускоряют неизбежное старение организма. Сохранение семени внутри тела является первым шагом к повороту в обратном направлении этого цикла, в котором мужчина платит неоправданно высокую цену за сексуальное удовлетворение.
Потери семенной жидкости за время жизни
По умеренным оценкам средний американский мужчина имеет эякуляцию 5000 раз за время жизни, что дает приблизительно четыре галлона семенной жидкости.

Но чтобы избежать какого-либо надувательства, связанного со статистикой, будем использовать оценку в 5000 эякуляций за время жизни, данную Кинси в пятидесятых годах. Вычисляем обычно теряемое количество семенной жидкости: 5000 (эякуляций) х 3 куб. см. = 15000 куб. см.
Это 15 литров или приблизительно 4 галлона жидкости. При средней эякуляции теряется от двух до пяти кубических сантиметров семенной жидкости. Эти порции жидкости содержат от двухсот до пятисот миллионов отдельных сперматозоидов.
Ваше тело содержит в себе атомную энергию!
Это ошеломляющая статистика: при одной эякуляции мужчины растрачивается от двухсот до пятисот миллионов сперматозоидов. При соединении с соответствующим количеством женских яйцеклеток эта одна эякуляция могла бы дать все современное население Соединенных Штатов. Умножение этой цифры на 5000 эякуляций за жизнь дает числовое значение мощи семенной жидкости.
Нормальный мужчина извергает такое количество семени, которого достаточно для рождения одного триллиона человек. В пояснице одного мужчины содержится возможность стать прародителем более чем двухсот современных четырехмиллиардных населений нашей планеты! В некотором очень реальном смысле каждый мужчина может сделать запасы сексуальной энергии буквально более мощные, чем атомная бомба. Если бы этот огромный резервуар физической энергии был направлен на достижение любовной и духовной гармонии, то возможности для мирного существования были бы неограниченными.
Некоторые западные ученые могут смеяться над той идеей, что семя человека является чрезвычайно мощной субстанцией. И все же никто не может отрицать чудовищный жизненный потенциал, заключенный в семени одного человека. Накапливая эти порождающие жизнь силы внутри себя, человек собирает огромную энергию.

Сексуальная энергия является полем, генерируемым внутри тела человека и соединенным с много большими космическими полями способом, который ни один ученый в настоящее время не в состоянии себе представить.

----------


## Макс_И

> Если у брахмачари хотя бы однажды (может быть в 13 лет) случается поллюция, то он уже однозначно не наиштика-брахмачари?


интересный вопрос). Я чесно не знаю, просто поспекулирую немного :_)
Если быть формалистом и придерживаться буквы дословно то нет), но мне кажется что есть еще такой  критерий как количество шакти? - количество накопленной в результате - личной силы... Просто один найштика мог напирмер 200 лет копить оджас а другой  300 ... понятно что второй круче))...только вопрос для чего).. С этого критерия 1 поллюция в 13 лет не играет никакой роли)




> Другое дело, если начинаешь стимулировать... Вот о этом процессе можно разговаривать - как ослабить желание "стимулировать".. Какие могут быть пути.. Вот на это и отвечают учители - как побороть желание СТИМУЛИРОВАТЬ...


как бы.... Резуьтат в итоге один - потеря семени. Что со стимуляцией что без нее. Понятно что можно забросать камнями тех кто себя стимулирует =) а тем у кого случайно это происходит можно сделать скидку? =). В общем) потеря семени это очень плохо, хоть случайно хоть не очень).
А с желанием как раз и справляются исходя из понимания откуда это желание берется, после потере семени этого желания нет. Прана копится с пищей и сном в теле ее становится больше, у простых смертных вроде меня - в тазу, она и стимулирует сексуальное желание. И в итоге поллюцию. Вместо того чтобы ее держать в тазу мы можем ее вытянуть в голову и в итоге не испытывать беспокойств от камы... и так далее..

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хари!
Если слишком долго и глубоко обсуждать эту тему это не вызовет поллюций? :smilies: 
Мадхава Махарадж по-моему давал лекцию или семинар на эту тему.
Самый простой похоже метод это сумблиммация, занять полностью свою энергию!
Самое главное это хорошая садхана!  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Именно. Поллюция означает, что в теле накопился избыток никуда не используемой энергии, и тело в итоге её просто слило. Значит это минус тому, кто не использовал энергию правильным образом.

----------


## serg

> "Способность извергать семя является причиной смерти. Поэтому йоги и трансценденталисты, желая увеличить продолжительность своей жизни, добровольно воздерживаются от извержения семени. Чем тщательнее человек будет хранить свое семя, тем дальше он отодвинет свою смерть..." Ш.Б. 3.26.57, комм


"Sergey S", пожалуйста, цитируйте полностью коментарии Шрилы Прапхупады. Там-же (Ш.Б. 3.26.57) в коментарии ,в русском переводе, завершающая строка :
"....Tого, кто не знает меры в сексуальных наслаждениях, ожидает преждевременная кончина."

Что означает  -  в Ш.Б. предостеригают от :
- частого семяизвержения во время сексуальных наслаждений.
- самих, как таковых, "сексуальных наслаждений."

так вот  "полюции" - это не "сексуальные  наслаждения", о которых в коментариях говорит  Шрила Прапхупада. 
 Что такое "полюции"  читаем тут: http://human-med.ru/chto-takoe-pollyucii.htm .
"Полюции" - это не то, что вы(не лично Вы, а некто) можете ВЫЗВАТЬ ИСКУСТВЕННО. 
То, что вы(не лично Вы, а некто))  вызываете искуственно - это мастурбация.  Вот это уже осознанно вызываемое семяизвержение.... И можно его вызывать и мастурбируя и рассматривая картинки или порнуху..   Вот о этом учителя сейчас  и Ш.Б. и в кмоентариях Прапхупада предостеригают... От стимулирования процесса...

Не обращайте внимания, на то, что происходит . Не стремитесь побороть эти полюции.  Таким образом поступая, только сосредоточитесь и вдолбите себе в голову, в привычку,   -  что полюции у вас есть.. и будите только и думать о них и как с ними бороться, а не о служении Кришне.....

Учителя ясно говорят - СЛУЖИТЕ Кришне.... Служение подразумевает СЛУЖЕНИЕ ДЛЯ КРИШНЫ, а не СЛУЖЕНИЕ, ЧТО_БЫ ЗАБЫТЬ ИЛИ ИЗБЕЖАТЬ ПОЛЮЦИЙ.  
Тут Важна МОТИВАЦИЯ СЛУЖЕНИЯ....  ПЕРЕСТАНТЕ ЗАБОТИТСЯ О И ПОЛЮЦИЯХ. Отстанте от них , не наблюдайте их.  Льется, если ночью - не принимайте к сердцу.  сходите умойтесь  и спите дальше. 

МОТИВАЦИЯ СЛУЖЕНИЯ - Я СЛУЖУ БОГУ, ДЛЯ БОГА..  
Если подменяете на : Служением Богу отвлеку себя от размышлений о порнухе или чего там еще, то это только приведет  вас к порнухе...
 Причина - вы сосредотачиваетесь опять-таки на "порнухе", а именно - на том, от чего вроде как хотите уйти, служа Богу... "Порнуха" выступает , как-бы точкой отсчета, от которой, якобы, вы хотите уйти.  А это самообман..   Это уже будет служение себе, а не Кришне... и мысли так и останутся на том, от чего пытаетесь уйти...  :sed:

----------


## Макс_И

Терять кровь при наслаждениях или похрапывая ночью - это всеравно ... терять кровь  :smilies: 
(Чем тщательнее человек будет хранить свое семя, тем дальше он отодвинет свою смерть)




> Именно. Поллюция означает, что в теле накопился избыток никуда не используемой энергии, и тело в итоге её просто слило. Значит это минус тому, кто не использовал энергию правильным образом.


мне кажется более верным сказать - не тело слило... :
а прана скопилась - ее стало много и она активировала - запустила механизм поллюции... Значит в области таза ее невозможно хранить) - выход не избежен). Вроде точно также прана нагнетается в таз при мыслях об объектах чувств и при половых отношениях и запускает тот же механизм...)

----------


## Макс_И

> Самое главное это хорошая садхана!


Садхана, ее качество и возможность исполнения зависит как раз напрямую от сексулаьной энергии. Как движение машины зависит от топлива.

Для садханы важен ранний утренний подъем. Внимательная концентрация во время джапы на именах Кришны.
  Сон заряжает тонкое тело энергией. Поллюция истощает. В итоге истощенное тело с утра зачастую спит). А внимательное повторение вообще сказочная фантастика =)...
Количество часов для высыпания при отсутсвии поллюций значительно сокращается а концентрирвоатсья на джапе становится очень легко)
Хари )

----------


## serg

Попробую сказать иными словами. Судя по высказываниям - не слышат или не так слышат, как пытаюсь сказать.

1. Пример с полюциями - только пример, на основании которого пытаюсь донести мысль.

2. собственно мысль, но иными словами:
+ Если стараться избавится от каких-то мыслей или настроения, то только происходит привязывание к тому, от чего стремишься уйти. (поскольку делаешь для этих мыслей, от этих мыслей)
+ Служение, это когда служишь для Кришны и служишь потому, что это твой долг и ты его исполняешь.  
+ Если делаешь нечто  для Кришны, но с целью для себя ( хоть избавиться от чего-то, хоть приобрести что-то) ,  то это НЕ Служение Кришне.  Это служение себе, которое маскируешь под служение Кришны.  Это Майя.

----------


## Макс_И

> + Если делаешь нечто для Кришны, но с целью для себя ( хоть избавиться от чего-то, хоть приобрести что-то) , то это НЕ Служение Кришне. Это служение себе, которое маскируешь под служение Кришны. Это Майя.


хм) - я не служу Кришне чтобы избавитсья от поллюций) - с чего вы это взяли? - я избавился от поллюций чтобы лучше служить Кришне )




> + Служение, это когда служишь для Кришны и служишь потому, что это твой долг и ты его исполняешь.


да, чтобы иметь силы на выполнение своего долга в служении Кришне)

----------


## Макс_И

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.
Шримад-Бхагаватам, песнь 6, гл. 11, текст 4, из комм.:
"Сын и моча исходят из одного и того же места. Другими словами, *и семя, и моча истекают из гениталий*, однако *семя порождает младенца, а моча - ровным счётом ничего".*

http://www.vyasa.ru/books/ShrimadBhagavatam/?id=444
Глава 11. Идеальное общество: четыре сословия
Vyasa.ru - школа ведической культуры » Веды, ведическая литература » Шримад Бхагаватам » Шримад Бхагаватам 7.2 » Глава 11. Идеальное общество: четыре сословия

Точно так же всех нужно учить милосердию и все должны в определенные дни поститься. Чтобы поддерживать в чистоте свое тело, каждый человек должен два раза в день совершать омовение и чистить зубы, а для внутренней чистоты, чистоты ума, необходимо помнить святое имя Господа. Кто- то исповедует индуизм, а кто-то — мусульманство или христианство, однако Бог один. Поэтому все должны повторять святое имя Бога, как бы оно ни звучало на разных языках мира.* Кроме того, всех мужчин следует учить беречь свое семя, не расходовать его впустую. Это очень важно для человека. Тот, кто не тратит свое семя попусту, обретает великолепную память, непоколебимую решимость, огромную жизненную силу и энергию. Помимо этого, всех надо учить избегать притворства в мыслях и чувствах и довольствоваться тем, что действительно необходимо для тела и ума.*

семя это даже больше чем кровь... а кровь больше чем моча. Терять семя это не только не естественно это не правильно. Лично я думаю это почти самоубийство)

----------


## serg

Все верно, и как обычно - место и время, когда сказано.. 

Там не сказано о борьбе с естественными опорожнениями, к коим относится юношеская полюция. 
По ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЮ - полюция  , это то, что происходит в том возрасте и без порно картинок или рукоблудства... оно всеранвно будет.. ибо организм запускает процесс, который приводит особъ к способности продлить род...  Это равноправный(с другими проявлениями роста) процесс роста организма особи...

Там сказано : "...надо учить избегать притворства в мыслях и чувствах и довольствоваться тем, что действительно необходимо для тела и ума."   

*И Для Мужчин утверждение*: "учить беречь свое семя, не расходовать его впустую" означает - не делать ничего такого, что стимулировало-бы  семяизвержение...."  Там-же сказано (в переводе) РУССКИМ языком - для МУЖЧИН. т.е. тех, кто уже ответственный, кто уже не мальчик, не юноша ( вот в процессе перехода мальчик-юноша) и приходят первые полюции.. .
Полюция - это* самопроизвольно-происходящие* извержения. Вы (речь не о Вас конкретно, а о человеке в период полового созревания) не будите стимулировать, а оно все равно произойдет.. 
То, что происхдит во Сне , происходит не потому, что парень собрался ночью полюции пустить...
Во сне, человек еще и пукает и переворачивается и может руками дулю скрутить.  :smilies:  

Нету в Вами приведенных цитатах ничего про полюции , которые происходят с молодым человеком ночью, в период его полового созревания.   Это лишняя, надуманная проблема, которая может породить комплексы у парня. И застаить его зациклиться на них, а не на развитии...  В писаниях дается указания МУЖЧИНАМ -   беречь семя.  Для мужчины это означает - 
- не рукоблудствуй
- не занимайся не контролируемым сексом
- если и занимаешся - береги семя.
- не лезь и не смотри туда, где непотребство показывают
Вот эти четыре вещи - Мужчина  и ДОЛЖЕН И МОЖЕТ контролировать. Ведь Это все происходит не во сне, а Сам принимает решения , что называется с ясными глазами ....  О этом и предостерегают и говорят чего не делать Писания и о этих вещах писано в коментариях Прапхупады. 

Вроде так.

Таким образом, разнопанимание:
- Полюция это то, что происходит ночью в период полового созревания  и существенно реже бывает у взрослых мужчин +  и  происходит тогда, когда человек спит..
Если СПИТ человек, то НЕ КОНТРОЛИРУЕТСЯ УМОМ ТО, ЧТО С ЕГО ОРГАНИЗМОМ ПРОИСХОДИТ..

 Поскольку в явном виде в Писаниях и в комментариях не выделено понятие Полюция (а впрочем , как и массы других понятий нет), то нет вариантов, опираясь  на первоисточники убедить оппонента.

----------


## Макс_И

Кришна в Шримад Бхагаватам (11.17), объясняя Уддхаве устройство общества варнашрамы, говорит: «Тот, кто соблюдает обет брахмачарьи, *не должен терять семя*. Если происходит случайная потеря семени, брахмачари должен немедленно омыться водой, контролируя свое дыхание при помощи пранаямы и прочитать мантру гаятри».




> Там не сказано о борьбе с естественными опорожнениями, к коим относится юношеская полюция


семя источник жизни,  его нельзя приравнивать к побочным продуктам. 
в итоге поллюция это семяизвержение. а извержение семени это смерть)

----------


## serg

Спасибо.  
Да - Для того, кто соблюдает обед Брахмачарии.
Брахмачари живет у духовного учителя, 
Грихастха — у себя дома, 
ванапрастха — в лесу, 
а санньяси — «гражданин мира».

Мы обсуждаем в отношении Грисатха ? , насколько я понял обсуждение.

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

а есть такая тема для женщин?

----------


## Анатоль

Есть у меня знакомый профессор университета в возрасте 83 лет, старый вдовец, закоренелый атеист - он до сих пор озабочен похотью!
Но у него есть свободное время на пенсии, ясный мозг и морковка на верёвочке для ослов, для начала в виде практики дао на омоложение )).
Ставлю эксперимент поэтапно экстерном сделать из него бхакти йога ).
Заодно и в своё будущее загляну )).

----------


## serg

"Анатоль" - Вы считаете себя Умнее, Опытнее, Правильнее, чем  "знакомый профессор университета"  ?
Если ставит человек целью кого-то "заманить", "сделать"....даже и в благих намерениях - получит такой человек в ответ "по голове".. таков закон кармы.. вроде так.. .

Если попросят - помогать
Спросят - отвечать
МАКСИМУМ - предложить помощь....но это уже на грани...

Не приведу никаких ссылок , подтверждающих это мое убеждение..

----------


## Sergey S

> " 
> 
> МОТИВАЦИЯ СЛУЖЕНИЯ - Я СЛУЖУ БОГУ, ДЛЯ БОГА..


Serg, такие мотивации - весьма возвышенный уровень, я на нем не нахожусь, к сожалению. А так-то я, конечно, с вами согласен в этом вопросе  :smilies:

----------


## Анатоль

> вроде так...


Думаю всё будет как надо, без - вроде.
IQ у него выше вашего судя по вашим постам ).

----------


## serg

"казав слипый - побачымо"  :mig:

----------


## DmitriyIv

*chaitanya* 
Хотел уточнить, когда мы опускаем энергию, то при этом выдыхаем?
Я представляю цикл так:
Вдох - напряжение ягодиц и замыкание каналов языком (поднятие энергии) - выдох, расслабление, стараемся ощутить опустить энергию в пупок?

----------


## DmitriyIv

> Еще прекрасная книга - Практика Брахмачарьи  ( Шри Свами Шивананда ) 
> http://www.brahmacharya.ru/post175.html#p175


Прочитал книгу с большим интересом, много ценного.
Хочу уточнить Шри Свами Шивананда - он представляет другую сампрадайю?
Для очищения от нечистых мыслей глядя на женщину рекомендуется мантра "Ом Дурга Девьяй Нама", что она означает, можно ли ее заменить Маха мантрой?

----------


## DmitriyIv

> [B] 
> 
> это что-то слишком круто... пока в моих силах - описание и пробное видео)
> 
> *ссылки на видео*
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3c0ac1efb6/ом
> http://webfile.ru/5978980
> 
> без текста - видео в общем то бессмысленно. потому что например не передать как сжимаются челлюсти, язык прижат к небу и тяга в общем то идет в макушку умом. к ней уже сжимаются остальные мышцы. если просто сжимать мышцы без челлюстей, языка и ума... как то не то...
> так что всеравно придется копошиться в каракулях=))


Видео оставило эти ссылки

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> *chaitanya* 
> Хотел уточнить, когда мы опускаем энергию, то при этом выдыхаем?
> Я представляю цикл так:
> Вдох - напряжение ягодиц и замыкание каналов языком (поднятие энергии) - выдох, расслабление, стараемся ощутить опустить энергию в пупок?




Способ покончить с поллюциями и беспокойствами от грубого вожделения это перестать обсуждать эту тему :smilies:

----------


## Всеволод

> Прочитал книгу с большим интересом, много ценного.
> Хочу уточнить Шри Свами Шивананда - он представляет другую сампрадайю?
> Для очищения от нечистых мыслей глядя на женщину рекомендуется мантра "Ом Дурга Девьяй Нама", что она означает, можно ли ее заменить Маха мантрой?


Почему нет? Можно конечно. Ну я так понял смысл в данном случае это перестать видеть в женщине только тело, а вспомнить о том, что это Божественное начало. Поэтому у Шивананды это связано с мантрой Дурги. Можно наверняка пробовать и с Маха мантрой вспоминая Радхарани. Почему нет. Я в свою очередь могу и вообще без мантр. Просто вниманием "разрезать" залипание. Думаю что с практикой через мантру, тоже со временем к такому можно придти. Потому как "не концентрироваться" на женщине, это какая ущербная жизнь получается. Можно концентрироваться. Залипать не надо :-)

----------


## serg

> Почему нет? Можно конечно. Ну я так понял смысл в данном случае это перестать видеть в женщине только тело, а вспомнить о том, что это Божественное начало. Поэтому у Шивананды это связано с мантрой Дурги. Можно наверняка пробовать и с Маха мантрой вспоминая Радхарани. Почему нет. Я в свою очередь могу и вообще без мантр. Просто вниманием "разрезать" залипание. Думаю что с практикой через мантру, тоже со временем к такому можно придти. Потому как "не концентрироваться" на женщине, это какая ущербная жизнь получается. Можно концентрироваться. Залипать не надо :-)


До тех пор, пока будешь СТАРАТЬСЯ Видеть в женщине не тело или не концентрироваться на женщине или вообще - пока не перестанете с этим бороться - будите привязаны к тому объекту, с которым боретесь.

Более того, даже если будите ИГНОРИРОВАТЬ объект - все равно будите привязаны к нему.. ибо ИГНОРИРОВАНИЕ ПОДРАЗУМЕВАЕТ   ОБЪЕКТ ИГНОРИРОВАНИЯ....Как следствие - будите опять думать о "Этом".

А рецепт как быт - он прост и стар, как мир:  не бороться с этим, а жить.  есть - ну и бог с ним. со временем все выравнивается...  Ваш организм молод и то, что с ним происходит - естественный и нормальный для организма вашего возраста функционал.

----------


## Всеволод

> До тех пор, пока будешь СТАРАТЬСЯ Видеть в женщине не тело или не концентрироваться на женщине или вообще - пока не перестанете с этим бороться - будите привязаны к тому объекту, с которым боретесь.
> 
> Более того, даже если будите ИГНОРИРОВАТЬ объект - все равно будите привязаны к нему.. ибо ИГНОРИРОВАНИЕ ПОДРАЗУМЕВАЕТ   ОБЪЕКТ ИГНОРИРОВАНИЯ....Как следствие - будите опять думать о "Этом".
> 
> А рецепт как быт - он прост и стар, как мир:  не бороться с этим, а жить.  есть - ну и бог с ним. со временем все выравнивается...  Ваш организм молод и то, что с ним происходит - естественный и нормальный для организма вашего возраста функционал.


Какая сказочная чушь. Вернее это не чушь, но для людей не занимающихся духовной практикой. Для мирян.
А ты пишешь на форуме кришнаидов.

Попробуем рассуждать с точки зрения йоги. Есть понятие сантоша. Т.е. удовлетворенность. Йог должен в этой сантоше находиться постоянно. Желания женщины из этой сантоши выбивает. Точно также как и любые желания. Нельзя пребывать в состоянии удовлетворенности когда есть сексуальная тяга. Все рассуждения, что люди и для людей типично трахаться и жрать - рассуждения животного. А помимо животного в человеке есть еще ум и душа.

----------


## serg

> Какая сказочная чушь. Вернее это не чушь, но для людей не занимающихся духовной практикой. Для мирян.
> А ты пишешь на форуме кришнаидов.
> 
> Попробуем рассуждать с точки зрения йоги. Есть понятие сантоша. Т.е. удовлетворенность. Йог должен в этой сантоше находиться постоянно. Желания женщины из этой сантоши выбивает. Точно также как и любые желания. Нельзя пребывать в состоянии удовлетворенности когда есть сексуальная тяга. Все рассуждения, что люди и для людей типично трахаться и жрать - рассуждения животного. А помимо животного в человеке есть еще ум и душа.


Словосочетание "Йог должен в этой сантоше находиться постоянно"  -относится к человеку, который осознал себя, а именно - к ЙОГУ.

Мы-же обсуждаем парня и , судя по вопросам его и ответам тут - ничем не отличимого от любого из нас.
Это парень, как и я, как и Вы - НЕ ЙОГ. Т.е. -  ОН НЕ ОСОЗНАЛ СЕБЯ.

Если уж Вы назвали "Йог', то АХИМСУ никто не отменял. НЕ НАСИЛИЕ - ОТНОСИТСЯ НЕ ТОЛЬКО  К ОКРУУЖАЮЩИМ, А И К САМОМУ СЕБЕ...

----------


## Igor Illarionov

chaitanya не могли бы вы еще раз выложить видео,а то ссылки устарели(( Или кто-нибудь может это сделать?
по первой ссылке почему-то скачивается pdf creator.

----------


## Макс_И

Харе Кришна 
 вот ссылка. качайте ) 
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/964...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
из книги Свами Шивананды Сарасвати, спасибо Всеволоду =)
*http://cs4358.userapi.com/u143368069...akhmachari.pdf*
21.	Хатха Йога* в помощь Брахмачарье*
Сиддхасана
Ширшасана
Сарвангасана
Матсьяасана
Руководство по практике асан
Мула бандха
Джаландхара Бандха
Уддияна Бандха
Наули Крия
Маха мудра
Йога мудра
Легкая и удобная пранаяма
Бхастрика
Советы по практике пранаямы
Ваджроли Мудра 22. Некоторые наглядные примеры

*Практикой йоги семя трансформируется в Оджас шакти.* 

ничего из приведенного выше не делаю, хватило полностью мула бандхи (правда не факт что правильно ее делаю - но все работает) так что я  дальше не вдавался.... Просто делаю вдох, ум в макушку, челлюсти, кулаки.... сжимаю мышцы тазового дна и как вначале описывал, и в голову идет сильный ветер, если уши берушами заткнуть то совсем отчетливый эффект. При этом еще слегка *приседаю*, *сгибаю колени* и мышцы тазового дна сильнее напрягаются, могу потянуть долго и все время будет идти ветер в голову, еще бывает умом получалось тянуть, когда мышцы во время сжатия уже достигли пика, в голове просто тянул умом и еще сильнее шло. Подоконник может помочь а может и помешать ...

по сложности сейчас для меня это почти как 50 приседаний в день, не сложно же совсем, даже и сто не сложно). Вначале 30 еле еле делал, мышцы болели жутко. Сейчас никогда никаких беспокойств.  
   гимнасты тратят по два часа тренировок ради результатов, а тут на сами упражнения минут 10 тратится. я делаю 5 за подход обычно или 10 потом джапа - 1 круг например потом еще подход в 5 раз и так далее) пока 50 не сделаю.
 фишка и менно в технике оказалась. Сначала я понял причину польюций так увидел цель, в итоге осталось отточить исполнение, таз можно двигать по разному и перед сжатием чуть назад отводить важно так сжать где ветер будет сильнее. и стопы можно вместе так что пятки упираются друг в друга а можно чуть отставить - важна в итоге опора, можно по разному пробовать. Можно сначала ягодицы сжать друг к другу и пятками противовес создать а потом приседание выполнять медленное или быстрое. Еще можите погуглить про мула бандху, я могу не все про нее знать, что скорее всего) - у меня этот фокус прошел) поэтому я не вдавался...

все из той же книги:  
Мула бандха
*Мула бандха - это сокращение области* между анусом и половыми органами. Апана Вайу, движется вниз и отвечает за функцию выведения отходов из организма. Благодаря практике мула бандхи, апана вайю начинает двигаться вверх. Поэтому мула бандха так полезна для Брахмачарьи. *Её хорошо практиковать во время задержки дыхания в пранаяме*, и во время джапы. Мула бандха - это йогическая крийя, которая помогает *направить апана вайю и сексуальную энергию вверх*. Сядьте в сиддхасану,* вдохните, втягивая сексуальную энергию и апана вайю вверх, задержите воздух и выполните мула бандху.* Благодаря продолжительной практике семя сублимируется в Оджас Шакти, или духовную энергию. *Эта бандха предотвращает мокрые сны и очень помогает в практике Брахмачарьи.*
*Эта ценнейшая практика, известная еще древним Риши*, в наши дни неправильно интерпретируется и используется не по назначению различными йога-культуристами. Они обучают этой крийе широкие массы, исходя из личных корыстных мотивов. Они размещают громкую рекламу, обещая увеличение продолжительности полового акта и контроль над семенем. Они нацелены на богатых домохозяев. Многие верят в подобные обещания и платят этим шарлатанам приличные деньги, которые те используют для собственного комфорта и красивой жизни. Затем люди практикуют эту крию, и добившись некоторых результатов начинают злоупотреблять ею. В итоге они теряют еще больше жизненной энергии и приходят в печальное положение. Неправильное использование этой крии вызывает смещение апаны и приводит к разным болезням, таким как колики, несварение, геморрой.
Эти йога-спортсмены приносят огромный вред обществу. Вместо того чтобы учить этой крийе в контексте Брахмачарьи, и для совершенства в пранаяме, эти заблудшие души учат домохозяев как стать еще более страстными и распущенными. Такие люди только позорят науку Йоги и Йогинов.
Их аргумент: "Мы должны идти в ногу со временем. Люди хотят подобных крий. Они приносят им пользу. Они становятся счастливее практикуя эту крию." Чудесная философия! Это философия Эпикурейцев и Чарваков. Это философия плоти.
О невежественный человек! Открой свои глаза. Проснись от сна непонимания. Не поддавайтесь на сладкие речи и уговоры этих шарлатанов и псевдо-гуру. Ваша жизнь будет разрушена. Бросьте подобные практики. Жизнь имеет более высокую цель. Сублимируйте вашу сексуальную энергию в Оджас шакти, практиками джапы, киртана, пранаямы, вичары. Ведите благочестивую жизнь. Эта жизнь дана вам для самореализации.
О Йога-культуристы! Не вводите людей в заблуждение. Вы называете себя последователями Великих Риши древности. Не предписывайте эту крию для мирских целей. Будьте благородны и великодушны. Станьте настоящими Йоги. Культурные и знающие люди будут смесятся над вами, если вы будете распространять занаие йоги подобным образом. Давайте людям знания о поддержании Брахмачарьи. Помогите им стать настоящими Йоги. Люди высоко оценят ваше бескорыстное служение

*Брахмачари, который контролирует своё тело и индрии, но ум которого постоянно думает
о сексе - не более чем лицемер. Ему не стоит верить. Он может стать опасным в любой момент.*

*Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати всю свою жизнь оставался* монахом *(брахмачари)* и всегда был очень строг в отношении присущих этому укладу жизни ограничений в общении с женщинами.
Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сидел со своим духовным учителем, в то время как другой ученик тоже был там со своей молодой женой. Эта женщина спросила, может ли она лично поговорить с ним, но Бхактисиддханта ответил: «Нет. Что бы у вас ни было, вы можете спросить об этом сейчас. Видеться с вами наедине я не могу». На Прабхупаду это произвело сильное впечатление, поскольку Бхактисиддханте было тогда за шестьдесят, а девушка годилась ему во внучки, но, тем не менее, он крепко держался своего правила не разговаривать с женщинами наедине.

----------


## Макс_И

> Способ покончить с поллюциями и беспокойствами от грубого вожделения это перестать обсуждать эту тему


да, состояние ума важно, "куда мысль туда и энергия", в этой теме про это были цитаты, действительно - именно *мысли об обьектах чувств*  *приводят ци* (энергию) в таз,*в нижние центры*, как при возбуждении, (но и тело само из пищи из сна и солнечных лучей создает эту энергию) где она не хранится, чем и вызывает поллюцию. Так что как говорил Иисус - " *Не предавайтесь блуду ни ночью ни днем* ....". Как это сделать, можно хоть новую тему создавать) ... ну тем кто в ашраме живет им по идее проще).
Просто в итоге не только ум важен,  лично на мой опыт - без физики семя не поднять. просто не думать - ничего не даст, будет поллюция 100 процентов, ... так можно и 20-30 лет не думать и в результате все равно иметь поллюции.  лично  я пробовал - проверял когда был в армии).... одно только недумание мне не помогло), помогла физика.
даже плохо то что энергия копится и задерживается в области таза, человек как на пороховой бочке может быть, страшно на женщин долго смотреть) - вожделение.
это упражнение вытягивания просто убирает похоть, любое сексулаьное возбуждение, так как всю энергию переводит в голову .... 
ну я с утра как проснусь сразу раз 5 сделаю перед душем. в итоге и тонус и проснулся. 

Не заигрывайте с противоположным полом. Майа работает очень тихо, так что вы сами не заметите как низко вы пали. Сексуальная васана может проявить себя совершенно внезапно, в мгновенье ока. Вы совершите ошибку и затем будете раскаиваться. Ваш характер и достоинство исчезнут. Для этого не существует Праясчитты. Будьте начеку. Бдите.

интересные цитаты из книг Шрилы Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати :
*Преданность - истинное отречение.*
  Всегда занимай себя служением Шри Радхе и держись в стороне от змеиного наслаждения. Пой имя Господа не для славы и превосходства. Зачем тебе ложно отрекаться от преданности, оставляя поклонение Шри Радхе, твоему вечному Объекту поклонения?

   И отвергающие материю из страха или желания, и наслаждающиеся ей - в одинаковой мере не-Ваишнавы. Избегай общества и тех, и других. Ты не сможешь ни отвергнуть, ни присвоить себе вещи Вишну, и поэтому будешь метаться между наслаждением или отречением.
   ум всегда руководим бесконечной и ненасытной бандой материальных желаний в форме наслаждения или отторжения, в делании добра или зла. 
   Когда ты считаешь богатство своей собственностью, это проявляет в тебе стремления к наслаждениям. Мадхава - Господин всех богатств, и все богатства должны служить только ему. Почему ты испытываешь вожделение к женщинам, которые являются вечной собственностью Йадавы-Кришны, очаровательнейшего из всех наслаждающихся?

----------


## Igor Illarionov

Спасибо большое chaitanya,мой спаситель!) я тоже пришел к выводу что у человека есть какой-то лимит хранения семени. Конечно можно или по много часов джапу читать или физику попробовать.Я тоже служил в армии,и вторую половину службы у меня была возможность читать молитву практически каждый день минут по 40.но результат 1 - через определенное время семя всё-равно терялось.
Результат сохранения сохранения семени появится сразу как делать правильно научишься?
Можно сделать несколько выталкиваний ци в голову подряд,и потом,начать опускать глотая слюну?
и почему ты увеличил количество подходов?делал 35,теперь 50.Со временем нужно больше праны перегонять что бы она не терялась?35 перестает помогать?

----------


## Igor Illarionov

Если через некоторое время допустим час,орган начинает немного пробуждаться),значит упражнение было не правильно выполнено?

----------


## Dobronravov

Да тут даже не в поллюциях дело, а вообще в давлении сексуальной энергии на психику.

Тоже поддерживаю идею bhadjati и Siddhartha das о видео-инструкциях.

----------


## Dobronravov

Кстати такой вот вопрос: при долгом сдерживании могут возникнуть застойные (когнитивные) явления в простате. И привести к когнитивному простатиту.

Фишка в том что 2 источника выработки семени - яички которые вырабатывают сперматозоиды и простата - которая вырабатывает питательную среду.
Дак вот дело в том что СЕМЯ то нежелательно терять, а вот простату как раз желательно "выжимать" (во время оргазма простата сжимается как груша и из нее выжимается жидкость)

Люди у которых по причине долгих (и видимо неправильных) задержек может появиться когнитивнй простатит.
А у тех у кого он УЖЕ есть, вопрос задержки семени вообще под вопросом.


p.s. видимо определенные физ упражнения как раз и нужны чтобы выдавить из простаты жидкость?
хотя уролог категорически заявлял что никакими физ упражнениями до нее не достанешь - ибо находтся под "защитой" костей таза.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> когнитивному простатиту.


http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BA...BD%D1%8B%D0%B9

Какой забавный простатит! Познавательный (когнитивный) простатит. Ох уж эта латынь!

Правильно - конгестивный.

----------


## Dobronravov

Это что, принципиальный момент? Ничего полезнее  кроме исправления грамматических ошибок предложить не можете?

----------


## Макс_И

> Кстати такой вот вопрос: при долгом сдерживании могут возникнуть застойные (когнитивные) явления в простате. И привести к когнитивному простатиту.


 Харе Кришна )
 Такие вопросы лучше к урологам). Лично я им не очень доверяю), правда смотря кому еще - все разные...Так что не знаю). На мой далекий от совершенства взгляд причиной одной из форм простатита могут быть как раз постоянные - или частые потери семени, так называемая регулярная половая жизнь...Лично я живу и следую именно этой идее) - извергать семя - смертельно опасно, в том числе и в качестве простатита).

по идее, исходя из анатомии - клетки семени живут несколько суток может месяц, умирают выводятся и появляются новые.... 
Возможно застойные явления  могут происходить из-за постоянных мыслей о плотском), так как энергия и кровь идет в нижние центры. И если человек не реализует ее никак то да, что то такое может и быть), но - я не знаю).




> p.s. видимо определенные физ упражнения как раз и нужны чтобы выдавить из простаты жидкость?


вовсе нет, в этой теме о другом идет речь... о поднятии энергии семени в голову, прежде всего.




> Тоже поддерживаю идею bhadjati и Siddhartha das о видео-инструкциях.


в постах выше  - есть ссылка...и на книгу)




> Да тут даже не в поллюциях дело, а вообще в давлении сексуальной энергии на психику.


  вроде если не потворствовать мыслям то не давит ничего.

 тоже помощь в брахмачарье *и против застойных явлений*)) :
 Лично я ее делал когда то давно еще до мула бандхи, после нее у меня бывали поллюции в голову. Но окончательно проблемму не решила. Вот так вот )

 ШИРШАСАНА (ПЕРЕВЁРНУТАЯ ПОЗА)
  Расстелите сложенное вчетверо шерстяное одеяло. Встаньте на колени. Переплетите пальцы и положите их и локти на пол. Теперь поместите верхушку головы на эти переплетённые пальцы или между двух кистей. Медленно поднимите ноги, пока они не будут вертикальными. Вначале стойте так 5 секунд и постепенно увеличивайте этот период на 15 секунд в неделю, до 20-30 минут. Затем очень медленно опустите ноги вниз. Сильные люди могут выполнять эту Асану по 30 минут уже через 2-3 месяца. Осваивайте её постепенно, тогда не причините себе вреда. Если у вас есть время, выполняйте упражнение дважды – утром и вечером. Выполняйте его очень и очень медленно, избегая рывков. Стоя на голове, медленно дышите через нос и никогда не дышите ртом.
Можете положить кисти на пол по бокам от головы. Для полных так легче. Когда вы научились сохранять равновесие, можете применить метод со сплетёнными пальцами. Эта Асана – пустяк для тех, кто может удерживать равновесие на брусьях или на полу. Попросите друга поддержать ноги, пока вы стоите, или воспользуйтесь помощью стены.
Вначале у некоторых людей во время практики могут возникнуть необычные ощущения, которые вскоре исчезнут. Поза принесёт радость и весёлость. После упражнения отдохните около пяти минут, а затем выпейте чашку молока. Есть люди, которые удерживают эту Асану 2-3 часа.
ПОЛЬЗА
Это очень полезная поза для поддержания Брахмачарьи. Она сделает вас Урдхваретой. Энергия семени превращается в духовную энергию, Оджас Шакти. Это называется также половой сублимацией. У вас не будет ночного семяизвержения, сперматореи. У Урдхварета йога энергия семени течёт вверх в головной мозг и накапливается там, в качестве духовной силы, которая используется для созерцательных целей (Дхьяна). Когда вы выполняете эту Асану, представляйте, что энергия семени превращается в Оджас и проходит по позвоночнику вверх в головной мозг, где накапливается.



Ширшасана – действительно блаженство и нектар. Не хватает слов, чтобы адекватно описать её полезные результаты и эффекты. Лишь в этой Асане мозг снабжается большим количеством Праны и крови. Поразительно улучшается память. Юристы, окультисты и мыслители высоко оценят эту Асану. Она сама по себе ведёт к естественной Пранаяме и Самадхи. Других усилий не требуется. Если вы будете следить за дыханием, то заметите, что оно всё уменьшается и уменьшается. В начале практики будет небольшая трудность с дыханием. С опытом это полностью исчезнет. В этой Асане вы обнаружите истинное наслаждение и радостное состояние духа.
Большая польза происходит от выполнения медитации после Ширшасаны. Вы совершенно отчётливо сможете услышать звуки Анахаты. Молодые здоровые люди должны выполнять эту Асану. Семейные люди, практикующие её, не должны иметь частых половых сношений.

----------


## Макс_И

> Хочу уточнить Шри Свами Шивананда - он представляет другую сампрадайю?


да, он не наш)... в книгах насколько я понял упоминается цепь от Шанкарачарьи. Хотя часто цитируется Кришна, идет речь о джапе и бхакти. Ссылается на истории из Шримад Бхагаватам, вспоминает о Господе Раме, и таких брахмачари как Лакшмана, Хануман, Бхишма...
У меня лично в голове парадокс ).  Ну и перевод еще корявый, многое можно в контексте книг Прабхупады понять - иначе)
  Не знаю насколько он последователь майавадской философии) ...Но поповоду брахмачарьи - скажу чесно мысли изложенные там сильно отрезвляют, полный разбор всего).

вот например :
    Половая разница между мужчиной и женщиной - это ментальная концепция. Это Кальпана или воображение. У пяти элементов из которых состоит тела нет пола. Человеческое тело есть ничто иное как комбинация пяти элементов. Как тогда появляется идея разных полов? Это трюк ума. Это колдовство Майи. Это заблуждение. Идея разных полов очень глубоко сидит в нас.
    Для освобожденного мудреца, этот мир наполнен только Брахманом. Для страстного мужчины этот мир наполнен женщинами. Он влюбится в деревянный столб, если тот одет в красивую юбку и бижутерию с узорчатым обрамлением. Страсть - это ужасное проклятье. Когда мужчина находится во власти сексуального желания, разум покидает его и он становится беспомощен.
Домохозяин, который полностью осознал силу страданий в Самсаре, пытается вырваться из неё. В то время как холостяк, полный страстей, мечтает о жене и детях, думая, что это принесет ему счастье. Это и есть Майа. Это ментальный трюк. Будьте осторожны.
Холостяк, терзаемый страстью, думает - "Когда же у меня появится молодая жена?". Бесстрастный домохозяин, который развил в себе качество Вивеки, думает "Когда я наконец смогу вырваться из когтей моей жены и удалиться в лес для медитации на природу Атмана?" Подумайте, какова между ними разница.

*http://www.yogaways.info/*
тут почти все его книги, интересно пишет. Много ценной информации можно подчерпнуть для брахмачарьи.
там ссылки на книги и в них еще нужно дальше по ссылке пройти, но это не все его книги есть еще.
*http://cs4358.userapi.com/u143368069...akhmachari.pdf*





> Для очищения от нечистых мыслей глядя на женщину рекомендуется мантра "Ом Дурга Девьяй Нама", что она означает, можно ли ее заменить Маха мантрой?


думаю нам Харе Кришна хватит =)

Верховный Господь сказал: О Aрджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. *Вожделение - всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире*.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Когда живое существо попадает в материальный мир, его вечная любовь к Кришне под влиянием гуны страсти преобразуется в вожделение. Это можно сравнить с тем, как молоко при добавлении в него кислого тамаринда превращается в простоквашу. Не получив удовлетворения, вожделение переходит в гнев, а гнев порождает иллюзию, которая держит живое существо в плену материальной жизни. Поэтому вожделение - злейший враг живого существа; именно оно делает чистое живое существо пленником материального мира. Гнев является порождением гуны невежества, и все его последствия тоже возникают из этой гуны. Поэтому, если, выполняя предписания шастр, человек не позволяет влияющей на него гуне страсти преобразовываться в гуну невежества, а вместо этого поднимается на уровень гуны благости, он разовьет в себе духовные привязанности и тем самым спасет себя от гнева и его разрушительных последствий.

----------


## Макс_И

> Если через некоторое время допустим час,орган начинает немного пробуждаться),значит упражнение было не правильно выполнено?


в самых первых постах было - что критерием правильности упражнения вытягивания является *сильный ветер в голову*, иногда даже жар, особенно он различим когда в теле много энергии, тоесть семя давно не терялось). 
все на практике познается,  Харе Кришна).




> Кстати такой вот вопрос:* при долгом сдерживании могут возникнуть застойные* (когнитивные) явления в простате. *И привести к* когнитивному *простатиту.*


Кришна в Шримад Бхагаватам (11.17), объясняя Уддхаве устройство общества варнашрамы, говорит: «Тот, кто соблюдает обет брахмачарьи, *не должен терять семя.* Если происходит случайная потеря семени, брахмачари должен немедленно омыться водой, контролируя свое дыхание при помощи пранаямы и прочитать мантру гаятри».

По идее отсюда можно сделать вывод что для того кто воздерживается от растраты семени - нет никаких застойных явлений 
 и .... брахмачарья начинается с ума.

Интересно что  в книгах вышепривденного автора про пранаяму тоже много чего написано в том числе и для брахмачарьи)
даже Кришна упоминает ее




> p.s. видимо определенные физ упражнения как раз и нужны чтобы выдавить из простаты жидкость?
> хотя уролог категорически заявлял что никакими физ упражнениями до нее не достанешь - ибо находтся под "защитой" костей таза.


 неа), физические упражнения вот зачем нжны :

Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и *с помощью метода йоги* полностью *подчините* себе *жизненный воздух*, ум и чувства. 

«Нагие святые и санньяси, которые ценой суровых аскез *сумели поднять семя* до уровня мозга и обрели умиротворение в Брахмане, попадают в обитель, именуемую Брахмалокой».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: .......
*Они никогда не теряют семени* — *ни случайно, ни преднамеренно.* Благодаря столь строгому воздержанию они способны поднять семя до уровня мозга. Это делает их разум сильным, а память острой. Их ум никогда не возбуждается и не перестает созерцать Абсолютную Истину, и у них никогда не возникает стремления к мирским удовольствиям.

*Практикой йоги семя трансформируется в Оджас шакти.*

----------


## Макс_И

> я тоже пришел к выводу что у человека есть какой-то лимит хранения семени.


да, тока вроде это лимит ... энергии - тонкого семени. Не знаю наверняка). Вот книга про тонкое тело ... 
http://www.yogaways.info/kundaliniall.shtml

----------


## Igor Illarionov

Благодарю chaitanya,мои поклоны

----------


## atmavan

> А что джапа и киртан не помогает?


помогает, просто хотелось поговорить наверное... Вы так хотели сказать?

----------


## Макс_И

*ТЕКСТ 4*
 санакам ча санандам ча
санатанам атхатмабхух
 санат-кумарам ча мунин
нишкрийан урдхва-ретасах

 санакам - Санаку; ча - также; санандам - Сананду; ча - и; санатанам - Санатану; атха - затем; атма-бхух - Брахма, который является саморожденным; санат-кумарам - Санат-кумара; ча - также; мунин - великих мудрецов; нишкрийан - чуждых кармической деятельности;* урдхва-ретасах* - те, чье семя движется вверх.

 Вначале Брахма произвел на свет четырех великих мудрецов: Санаку, Сананду, Санатану и Санат-кумара. Ни один из них не испытывал ни малейшего желания заниматься материальной деятельностью - все они были необыкновенно *возвышенными* личностями, поскольку их *семя двигалось вверх*.


*ТЕКСТ 26*

этешам кавир махавирах савана ити трайа асанн урдхва-ретасас та атма-видйайам арбха-бхавад арабхйа крита-паричайах парамахамсйам эвашрамам абхаджан.

этешам - среди этих; кавих - Кави; махавирах - Махавира; саванах - Савана; ити - так; трайах - трое; асан - были; *урдхва-ретасах* - всегда хранившими *целомудрие*; те - они; атма-видйайам - в трансцендентной науке; арбха-бхават - с детства; арабхйа - начиная; крита-паричайах - весьма сведущи; парамахамсйам - который представляет собой высшую ступень духовного совершенства; эва - несомненно; ашрамам - уклад; абхаджан - соблюдали.

(Из текста видно что слово целомудрие должно означать также  движение семени вверх)

Трое сыновей Махараджи Приявраты - Кави, Махавира и Савана - всю жизнь хранили целомудрие. С раннего детства они воспитывались как брахмачари, *отчего* были очень сведущи в трансцендентной науке и достигли высшей ступени духовного совершенства, которую именуют парамахамса-ашрамом.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Особого *внимания* в этом стихе заслуживает слово *урдхва-ретасах* . Ардхва-ретах - это тот, кто обуздал свое половое желание и, вместо того чтобы испускать семя, хранит эту ценнейшую субстанцию, *обогащая тем самым свой мозг*. Человек, полностью обуздавший половое желание, развивает поразительные умственные способности, особенно *память*. Так, в древности ученикам, чтобы слово в слово запомнить наставления Вед, достаточно было *один раз услышать* их от учителя. Им не нужно было читать книги, поэтому и* книг тогда не было*.

Следует также отметить слово арбха-бхават, что значит "с самого детства". Другое его значение - "из любви к детям". Парамахамса всю свою жизнь посвящает служению другим. Подобно родителям, которые ради своих детей готовы отказаться от многого, великие святые, заботясь о человечестве, *отказывались от всех материальных благ*. В стихах, прославляющих шестерых Госвами, есть такие строки:

тйактва турнам ашеша-мандала-пати-
шреним сада туччхават
бхутва дина-ганешакау карунайа
каупина-кантхашритау

Движимые состраданием к несчастным падшим душам, Рупа и Санатана Госвами ушли с высоких государственных постов и дали обет отречения от мира. Они отказались от всего, оставив себе лишь набедренную повязку и кувшин для сбора подаяний. Исполняя наказ Шри чайтаньи Махапрабху, они поселились во Вриндаване и написали множество трудов, которые стали классикой вайшнавской литературы.

----------


## Макс_И

> chaitanya 
> Хотел уточнить, когда мы опускаем энергию, то при этом выдыхаем?
> Я представляю цикл так:
> Вдох - напряжение ягодиц и замыкание каналов языком (поднятие энергии) - выдох, расслабление, стараемся ощутить опустить энергию в пупок?


Мое понимание прочитанного было примерно такое : после упражнений ( вытягивания + стойка на голове)  в голове было много энергии, а это дискомфорт - сложнее уснуть например. Поэтому я глотал слюну (ощущая), тер макушку головы рукой, лоб, и линию от лба до пупа спереди (буквально минуту). Мне это реально помогало. Так например имея избыток энергии в голове я мог проснуться утром и даже не понять а спал ли я вообще, словно сон был какой то поверхностный. Это было в книгах по цигуну и это есть в книгах по йоге. Ниже приведу отрывок.
 Сейчас у меня нет никаких дискомфортов, Я даже слюну больше не глотаю, разве что иногда). Первое время в голове бывало то справа то слева какие о странные распирания. Сейчас все ровно. Просто ощущение тепла. Даже приятно =). Какая то наполненность что ли.

"Серьезная практика пранаямы высушивает семенную жидкость. Сексуальная энергия *устремляется в мозг*. Там она накапливается в виде Оджас шакти, и затем *снисходит вниз* в виде нектара, или Амриты."

   Тоесть в книгах  Свами Шивананды про брахмачарью тоже озвучен момент опускания энергии помимо подъема.
Пранаяму я не делаю, но упражнение вытягивания высушивает семя - (вся энергия из него уходит, и не только...).
- такой вот вывод сделал.
В общем вывод такой что джапа моя улучшилась в разы, есть и энтузиазм повторять и силы и способность и вкус. Иногда даже во сне повторяю. Во сне это вообще нектар. Правда очень редко пока. Во сне такое ощущение как буд то ты водный пузырь и внутри тебя звуковой мотор и когда повторяешь Харе Кришна прям волнами сквозь тебя все проходит. Не то что в этом смертном неуклюжем теле).

*98*
СТОТРАЙАНАХ СТАВАДХЙАКШАХ
СТАВАНИЙАХ СТАВАКУЛАХ
УРДХВА-РЕТАХ САННИВАСАХ
ПРЕМА-МУРТИХ ШАТАНАЛАХ

Преданные прославляют Его множеством молитв  (стотраяна, ставадхьякша, ставания и ставакула). Он целомудрен (урдхва-ретах), и Он - прибежище преданных (санниваса). Он - олицетворение любви к Кришне (према-мурти), и Он лучится, как сотни ослепительных огней (шатанала).

Дон Хуан :
   "Я всегда тебе говорил: сексуальная энергия имеет огромное значение, ею необходимо управлять и
пользоваться с огромной осторожностью. Но ты каждый раз пропускал мои слова
мимо ушей. Ты думал, что речь идет о нравственности. Я же всегда говорил об этом
только с точки зрения сохранения и *перераспределения* энергии".


ТЕКСТ 10 
эвам шаптас ту гуруна
пратйагрихнат кританджалих
адхарайад вратам вира
урдхва-рета муни-прийам
эвам — так; шаптах — проклятый; ту — однако; гуруна — своим духовным
учителем; пратйагрихнат — (Пришадхра) принял; крита- анджалих — сложивший
руки перед собой; адхарайат — принял; вратам — обет (соблюдать брахмачарью
); *вирах* — герой; урдхва- ретах — овладевший чувствами; муни-прийам — 
встретивший одобрение великих мудрецов. 
Доблестный Пришадхра, смиренно сложив ладони, принял проклятие духовного
учителя. Он усмирил свои чувства и *дал обет брахмачарьи*, одобряемой всеми
*великими мудрецами.* 


*Секрет сублимации*

  Согласно Йоге, семя в своей тонкой форме присутствует в каждой клетке нашего тела. Семя переходит в грубую форму и  накапливается в половых органах   под  влиянием  сексуальных желаний . 

 Урдхварета Йоги благодаря *чистоте своих мыслей*, слов и поступков превращает сексуальную энергию в Оджас шакти, и не допускает формирование семенной жидкости на самом раннем этапе. *Это великий секрет.* 
  Когда ум будет постоянно думать об этих вещах, он постепенно оставит свои старые привычки. Привязанность к сексу постепенно исчезнет. Только тогда настоящая сублимация будет возможна. 
    Сублимация достигается дисциплиной Индрий (чувств).   




> - "Не предавайтесь блуду ни ночью, ни днем, ибо распутник подобен дереву, сок которого истекает из его ствола. И *дерево это высохнет* прежде времени и никогда не будет давать оно плодов. Поэтому *не предавайтесь блуду*, чтобы Сатана не иссушил ваше тело и Господь не сделал ваше семя бесплодным".





> - *Благодаря* столь *строгому воздержанию* они способны поднять семя до уровня мозга. Это делает их разум сильным, а память острой. Их ум никогда не возбуждается и не перестает созерцать Абсолютную Истину, и у них никогда не возникает стремления к мирским удовольствиям.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

длительное обсуждение механического воздержания это способ продлить беспокойства от поллюций и грубого вожделения :stena:

----------


## Кеша

Неужели эта проблема возникает у многих мужчин? Я, например, вообще знаю, что это такое только в теории. Со мной что-то не так?  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

эта проблема возникает тоже у всех животных! :swoon:

----------


## Макс_И

> *Варнашрама*  эта проблема возникает тоже у всех животных!


*Кришна* в Шримад Бхагаватам (11.17), *объясняя* Уддхаве устройство общества варнашрамы,* говорит*: «Тот, кто соблюдает обет брахмачарьи, *не должен терять семя*. Если происходит случайная потеря семени, брахмачари должен немедленно омыться водой, контролируя свое дыхание при помощи пранаямы и прочитать мантру гаятри».

Кршна, Верховная Личность Бога говорит о поллюциях не для зверей а для сынов человеческих.

к 12-й главе, 7-й Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "*Потеря семени - это также незаконный секс*".

----------


## Макс_И

> длительное *обсуждение* механического воздержания это способ продлить беспокойства от поллюций и грубого вожделения


Шрила Прабхупада : Кроме того, *всех мужчин* следует *УЧИТЬ* беречь свое семя, не расходовать его впустую. Это *ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО* для *человека*. Тот, кто не тратит свое семя попусту, обретает великолепную память, непоколебимую решимость, огромную жизненную силу и энергию. Помимо этого, всех надо учить избегать притворства в мыслях и чувствах и довольствоваться тем, что действительно необходимо для тела и ума.
 слово учить = *обсуждение*...




> длительное обсуждение механического воздержания это способ продлить *беспокойства* от поллюций и грубого вожделения


мы обсуждаем брахмачарью, цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, а также стихи из Шримад Бхагаватам. И лично у меня это не вызывает никаких беспокойств. Спасибо что заботитесь и сопереживаете... Такое обсуждение позволяет стать брахмачари. Вы можете отписаться от этой темы, раз уж она вам не нравится. На форуме есть множество других интересных тем. Есть даже темы про Кришну =).

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Я не слышал чтобы Шрила Прабхупада писал что это надо делать механическими способами :smilies:

----------


## Макс_И

> Я не слышал чтобы Шрила Прабхупада писал что это надо делать механическими способами


Главное результат - получен =)...

Господь Ришабхадева : Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и *с помощью метода йоги* полностью подчините себе *жизненный воздух*, ум и чувства. 

Чайтанья Чаритамрита : 
«Нагие святые и санньяси, которые *ценой суровых аскез* сумели *поднять семя до уровня мозга* и обрели умиротворение в Брахмане, попадают в обитель, именуемую Брахмалокой».

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Главное результат - получен =)...
> 
> Господь Ришабхадева : Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и *с помощью метода йоги* полностью подчините себе *жизненный воздух*, ум и чувства. 
> 
> Чайтанья Чаритамрита : 
> «Нагие святые и санньяси, которые *ценой суровых аскез* сумели *поднять семя до уровня мозга* и обрели умиротворение в Брахмане, попадают в обитель, именуемую Брахмалокой».


Эти методы не для тех кто идёт по пути бхакти данный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой :smilies:

----------


## Макс_И

> Эти методы не для тех кто идёт по пути бхакти данный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой


 *Кришна* в Шримад Бхагаватам (11.17), объясняя Уддхаве устройство общества варнашрамы, говорит: «Тот, кто соблюдает обет брахмачарьи, не должен терять семя. Если происходит случайная потеря семени, брахмачари должен немедленно омыться водой, контролируя свое дыхание при помощи *ПРАНАЯМЫ* и прочитать мантру гаятри».

Пранаяма это *метод йоги*, 

Кришна знает и о бхакти и о брахмачарье... И не считает что одно противоречит другому...
Кришна не против методов йоги и аскез если они помогают человеку развивать свое сознание Кришны. Есть даже такой стих - какие бы аскезы ты не совершал. ...делай это как подношение Мне....
 В данном случае говоря об ашраме брахмачарьи Кришна даже упоминает метод йоги.

----------


## Макс_И

> Эти методы не для тех кто идёт по пути бхакти данный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой


Мне другие  не помогли =). Если вам помогли то и слава Богу....




> Я не слышал чтобы Шрила Прабхупада писал что это надо делать механическими способами


А я также не слышал чтобы Ш.П. где то писал что нужно сидеть ровно и ждать "манны небесной"... :tongue:

----------


## Макс_И

Шрила Прабхупада : Медитация и другие виды *аскетической практики* имеют смысл только тогда, когда они *помогают человеку развить сознание Кришны*, в противном случае вся эта деятельность — пустая трата времени и сил. Того, кто не предан Господу, медитация и аскеза приводят к падению. 
Эти методы помогают мне повторять больше и внимательнее Харе Кришна. Без них мое внимательное повторение давно бы прекратилось. В силу банальной нехватки энерии и сил ...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Мне другие  не помогли =). Если вам помогли то и слава Богу....
> 
> 
> 
> А я также не слышал чтобы Ш.П. где то писал что нужно сидеть ровно и ждать "манны небесной"...


Бхакти это манна небесная! :smilies: 
Мужчинам надо быть активными.

----------


## Макс_И

> Бхакти это манна небесная!


 А брахмачарья для меня - нет .... :mig: ... Кроме того даже для бхакти мы прикладываем усилия... не смотря на то что бхакти - милость Кришны.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А брахмачарья для меня - нет ....... Кроме того даже для бхакти мы прикладываем усилия... не смотря на то что бхакти - милость Кришны.


Бхакти это не механический процесс!

----------


## Макс_И

> Бхакти это не механический процесс!


а никто этого и не говорит....

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> а никто этого и не говорит....


Тем более

----------


## Макс_И

> Эти методы не для тех кто идёт *по пути бхакти* данный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой


Дети Мои, вы должны принять покровительство возвышенного духовного учителя — парамахамсы, который достиг духовного совершенства. Служа ему, вы сможете посвятить Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, всю свою веру и любовь. Воспитайте в себе отвращение к чувственным удовольствиям и научитесь терпеливо переносить любые проявления двойственности (такие, как счастье и горе), которые сменяют друг друга подобно временам года. Постарайтесь понять, что все живые существа в этом мире, даже те, кто обитает на высших планетах, находятся в жалком положении. Задавайте разумные вопросы об Абсолютной Истине и неустанно подвергайте себя аскезе, чтобы достичь совершенства в преданном служении. Откажитесь от попыток наслаждаться и целиком посвятите себя служению Господу. Слушайте повествования о Верховной Личности Бога и всегда общайтесь с преданными Господа. Повторяйте то, что услышали о Господе, прославляйте Его и помните о духовном равенстве всех живых существ. Избавьтесь от злобы и зависти, одолейте гнев и скорбь, перестаньте отождествлять себя с телом и домом. Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и *с помощью метода йоги* полностью *подчините* себе *жизненный воздух*, ум и чувства. Укрепляйте свою веру в священные Веды и всегда храните целомудрие. Выполняйте предписанные обязанности, избегайте пустых разговоров, непрестанно думайте о Верховной Личности Бога и получайте знания из верного источника. Так, терпеливо и с воодушевлением *ИДЯ ПУТЕМ БХАКТИ-ЙОГИ*, вы сумеете глубоко постичь духовную науку и избавиться от ложного эго.

----------


## Макс_И

> Я не слышал чтобы Шрила Прабхупада писал что это надо делать *механическими способами*


 Господь Ришабхадева считает их *естественными*. Наверное потому что Он понимает их смысл...
Почему вы считаете что они механические ?? Из какой шастры ?


Чайтанья Чаритамрита тоже считает их естественными, здесь ясно указано что следует делать чтобы стать "урдхва-ретас": 
«Нагие святые и санньяси, которые ценой суровых аскез *сумели поднять семя* до уровня мозга и обрели умиротворение в Брахмане, попадают в обитель, именуемую Брахмалокой».


санакам - Санаку; ча - также; санандам - Сананду; ча - и; санатанам - Санатану; атха - затем; атма-бхух - Брахма, который является саморожденным; санат-кумарам - Санат-кумара; ча - также; мунин - великих мудрецов; нишкрийан - чуждых кармической деятельности; *урдхва-ретасах - те, чье семя движется вверх.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Особого внимания в этом стихе заслуживает *слово урдхва-ретасах* . Ардхва-ретах - это тот, кто *обуздал свое половое желание* и, вместо того чтобы испускать семя, хранит эту ценнейшую субстанцию, обогащая тем самым свой мозг. Человек, *полностью обуздавший половое желание*, развивает поразительные умственные способности, особенно память. Так, в древности ученикам, чтобы слово в слово запомнить наставления Вед, достаточно было один раз услышать их от учителя. Им не нужно было читать книги, поэтому и книг тогда не было.

На самом деле по-настоящему обуздать половое желание можно только если семя движется вверх. Тогда в нижних центрах не будет праны и того что вызывает это желание. И тут уже суть в том что прана движется вверх, достигается это пранаямой, мула-бандхой, ширшасаной или чем то еще, либо всеми методами вместе - не имеет значения. Все это естественно.

----------


## Макс_И

> Эти методы не для тех кто идёт по пути бхакти данный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой


В названии темы нигде не указано бхакти-йога. Вообще ветка находится в разделе ЗДОРОВЫЙ ОБРАЗ ЖИЗНИ =)

этешам - среди этих; кавих - Кави; махавирах - Махавира; саванах - Савана; ити - так; трайах - трое; асан - были;* урдхва-ретасах* - всегда хранившими целомудрие; те - они; атма-видйайам - в трансцендентной науке; арбха-бхават - с детства; арабхйа - начиная; крита-паричайах - весьма сведущи; парамахамсйам - который представляет собой высшую ступень духовного совершенства; эва - несомненно; ашрамам - уклад; абхаджан - соблюдали.

Трое сыновей Махараджи Приявраты - Кави, Махавира и Савана - всю жизнь хранили целомудрие. С раннего детства они воспитывались как брахмачари, *отчего* были очень сведущи *в трансцендентной науке* и достигли высшей ступени духовного совершенства, которую именуют парамахамса-ашрамом.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вначале Брахма произвел на свет четырех великих мудрецов: Санаку, Сананду, Санатану и Санат-кумара. *Ни один из них не испытывал ни малейшего желания заниматься материальной деятельностью* - все они были необыкновенно возвышенными личностями, *поскольку их семя двигалось вверх*.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Махараджа Притху* совершал эти суровые аскезы, чтобы обуздать свои чувства и речь, *сохранить семя* и управлять потоками жизненного воздуха в теле. Все это он делал с единственной целью — доставить удовольствие Кришне.

ТЕКСТ 10

бхагавад-дх арминах садхох
шраддхайа йататах сада
бхактир бхагавати брахманй
ананйа-вишайабхават

Таким образом Махараджа Притху целиком посвятил себя преданному служению, *действуя в полном соответствии* со всеми правилами и предписаниями *бхакти-йоги* и непрерывно служа Господу. Благодаря этому *он развил в себе любовь к Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне*, и его преданное служение стало устойчивым и непоколебимым.

Так Махараджа Притху, лучший из людей, следовал по пути духовного самоосознания, который указал ему Санат-кумар. Иначе говоря, он поклонялся Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне.

----------


## Макс_И

На самом деле я ни где и не утверждал что ширшасана или мула бандха это бхакти йога. Не знаю где вы это увидели ...Просто мне это помогает лучше повторять Харе Кришна... и выживать в этом суровом мире...=)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Господь Чайтанья, Ачарьи и Шила Прабхупада дали нам другой метод для нашей эпохи  :smilies:

----------


## Макс_И

> Господь Чайтанья, Ачарьи и Шила Прабхупада дали нам другой метод для нашей эпохи


Ни в  названии темы ни в ней самой - нигде не указано что эти упражнения для очищения сердца и обретения бхакти. Тема находится в разделе - здоровый образ жизни. Кроме того, мы можем видеть из привиденных выше стихов из Бхагаватам - они не противоречат бхакти... если выполняются как вспомогательные =)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Господь Чайтанья, Ачарьи и Шила Прабхупада дали нам другой метод для нашей эпохи


Согласился бы. Но Шрила Прабхупада дал нам 4-ый регулирующий принцип. Наверняка он дал его не потому, что это аморально и некрасиво.
И всё бы хорошо, и все бы наши методы хороши, но в другой ветке этого форума борются как не нарушать этот принцип и у многих масса вопросов. Одна из самых болезненных и противоречивых тем. Подробности не будем описывать.
И зачастую наши реализации это просто "Низя! :nono: "  А если кто то говорит "Почему нельзя, кто то вот вроде нарушает и не умер",
То особо нечем возразить. Просто "Шрила Прабхупада так сказал". Не чувствуют себя на высоте и нет уверенности. Скорее потому что не удается его соблюдать. Вообще не терять семя и чтобы оно поднималось вверх по позвоночнику, громадная энергия. А соблюдать его не легко и по сути те кто его соблюдают полностью победили рождение и смерть, пребывает в духовной атмосфере и ананде(блаженстве) даже находясь здесь в материальном мире.
Т.е. мы должны глубоко осознать, понять зачем дан этот 4-ый принцип, какие от этого преимущества, какая цель и вообще что значит по настоящему соблюдать этот принцип. Потом соблюдать его. Тогда не будет сомнений и никто не собьет с толку.
В лекциях, беседах, книгах Шрилы Прабхупады проскальзывают фразы  о поднятии семени по позвоночнику, чакрах, полного воздержания, как перемещаются йоги, мистические силы и т.д. Он прекрасно знал эти темы. Критерий контроля сексуальной энергии, как прямопропорциональный критерий нахождения на  духовном уровне.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна, примите мои почтение и поклоны. У меня сегодня был сон, в котором я не смог совладать с возникшей похотью, из-за чего произошла поллюция. Такие сны для меня очень редки и то, когда появляется малейшее проявление плохого я немедленно прекращаю сон. На данный момент я анализирую, что могло пойти не так? У кого какие мнения по этому поводу?

----------


## Макс_И

> На данный момент я анализирую, что могло пойти не так? У кого какие мнения по этому поводу?


*Тело* от сна, пищи ( если пища в гуне благости иначе это просто не нужные телу вещества как например чипсы и многое что мы сегодня вынуждены есть) *синтезирует энергию*. Если эта энергия не идет вверх. То она идет вниз. В область таза. Там она не может храниться. И со временем скопившись приводит к поллюции, со сном или без - без разницы. Это происходит со временем, когда энергия достаточно накопится внизу. 
 Это только мое имхо. И мой опыт). Все остальное расписано в теме - на 6 страницах, о том что нужно его поднимать - (перенаправить вверх) и как это сделать (чистота мыслей + упражнения, ширшасана, вытягивание (аналог мула бандхи), Кришна советует пранаяму, в книгах по йоге тоже про нее говрится, я пока не пробовал просто - мне хватило двух =) )

----------


## Рамачандра дас

мужикам работать надо до седьмого пота тогда и сил не будет на плохое! :stena:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Согласен и спать поменьше. Но тоже вроде "работать до седьмого пота" прямого указания Господа Чайтаньи не было.
Главное чтобы помогло и метод работал.
Может поза лотоса или ягодицы поджимать возле подоконника проще.
Хрен редьки не слаще. Все равно видим труд и там и там.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Извините Чайтанья что внесу этот текст. Он тоже с интернета. Может здесь это было (за всей темой не слежу) или знаком, но умные мысли в этом тексте  есть.


Из переписки с опытным йогом.

*>Не могли бы Вы рассказать о своём опыте практики воздеражания от секса?*

Баженов Алексей: На протяжении последних 6 лет , я занимался хатха-йогой. Побудило меня к этому как раз потеря семени. Я прочитал книгу "Даосcкая Йога", после этого мне стало ясно, что без специальных физических упражнений семя удержать просто не возможно. Я думаю, что никто не сможет возразить мне по этому очевидному факту. Если кто -то все же скажет, что я не прав, то я приведу следующие аргументы:


1. Древние говорили ,что нет ничего более сложного в этом мире, чем удерживать в себе семя столько долго, сколько человек пожелает.

*2. Сложность в следующем, семя выделяется организмом постоянно, не зависимо , хотим ли мы этого или нет, поэтому когда его становиться много происходит его сброс либо вверх ,либо вниз наружу.* Это происходит несколькими способами, во время сна, когда происходит не произвольная эрекция ( обычно в полночь при глубоком сне, когда нет снов ), при не глубоком сне ( когда вы видите сексуальный сон ), или когда вы ходите в туалет, неправильным образом или даже правильным образом, ( почти каждый раз у всех это происходит) ,при физических упражнениях ( редко ).

3. Отказаться от сна может ,только продвинутый йог , отсюда вывод делайте сами .


4. Если садхаку удается удерживать семя , хотя бы в течении трех месяцев, то его седые волосы станут черными , морщины исчезнут , будут даже зубы расти снова, дальше просто начинаются чудеса . Но ни капли нельзя потерять, тогда это произойдет.

В прошлом году я прожил в Гималаях несколько месяцев, там в ашраме Шивананды Свами. В Хришикеше я перечитал множество книг по йоге, общался с некоторыми йогами , оказалось, что проблема потери семени существует даже у достаточно продвинутых йогов .Более того , поднятие семени вверх , выделено в специальное направление в йоге, оно так и называется Урдхварета-йога , она включает в себя определенный набор асан, крий и мудр .
Это достаточно трудновыполнимые вещи, но весьма эффективные. Все эти хитрости помогают удержать семя, но чем дольше вы это делаете, тем тяжелее это становиться , порой просто не выносимо, что у многих садхаков происходят психические отклонения , поэтому эту йогу не рекомендуют для Кали-йуги даже самым решительным садхакам. Йоги признают непроизвольную потерю семени, как нормальную функцию, это не считается падением , но чем реже это случается , тем это лучше .


После долгих поисков и практических опытов я сделал, что чисто механически, семя можно сохранить только с помощью Ваджроли-мудры, 100 % гарантии даже во время глубокого сна садхак спасет свое семя от агни (агни это специальный огонь который выталкивает семя, его можно потушить и медитацией). Смысл в следующем когда , агни опускается в Муладхару
чакру (половая чакра), неизбежно семя от него бежит вниз, ибо от огня бегут все, в это время любой приходит в сознание, если даже находился в глубоком сне, и уже ничего не может изменить. Ваджроли мудра позволяет закрыть смертный затвор (это место, пройдя которое, семя станет потерянным окончательно) и самое главное прогоняет агни прочь, так что семя благополучно возвращается назад, а садхак снова ложиться спать.Чтобы овладеть это мудрой нужен учитель, иначе можно повредить всю мочевыделительную систему организма.

Мне не рекомендовали практиковать урдхва-рету йогу и эту мудру тоже, поскольку нужно еще двигать его вверх, а для этого нужно делать много асан и просиживать целый день в медитации, и упаси бог погневаться, позавидовать, сожалеть и проявлять другие отрицательные эмоции, иначе семя станет грязным и оскверненным, наше умонастроение сильно влияет на качество шукры, такое семя поднимать вверх нельзя. Чтобы очистить его снова нужно делать асаны и медитировать на это уходит время, а семя продолжает выделяться. И если его станет очень много, садхака начинает одолевать сильное сексуальное желание, причем настолько сильное, что садхака просто ни на минуту не могут покинуть мысли о сексе, и он не где не может найти себе покоя начинается просто ад, некоторые сходят с ума. В Гималаях с этим можно справиться , например, пролежать целый день в ледяной Ганге, или еще какую-нибудь аскезу совершить, только острой болью можно выбить из себя эти мысли и очистить семя. Да и упаси Бог по близости будет женщина, может случиться недоразумение. Поэтому на западе практиковать урдхва-рету йогу просто большая глупость. Конечно, результаты полного целибата заманчивы - 12 лет полного целибата (т.е. ни капли семени не пропустить вниз) и все 8 маха-сиддх лежат у ваших ног.

*
>Часто я наблюдал, что йоги делают стойку на голове. Действительно ли это помогает в направлении семени к головному мозгу?
*
Баженов Алексей: Безусловно, эта асана делает это, однако минимальный эффект будет получен, если стоять больше 10-15 минут каждый день, но чтобы избежать вредных последствий от этой асаны, ее делают в комплексе с другими асанами, что занимает еще 15-20 минут и того 30-40 минут в день на это дело будет уходить. Есть много других асан , которые не менее могущественны в плане поднятия семени. Но они более сложные и опять требуют времени. Более, того в урдхварета-йоге есть две задачи, 1 сохранить семя и 2 поднять его, это асана поднимает, но не сохраняет семя. ( Эта асана , зверски улучшает память - полезное дополнение) Еще раз хочу заострить ваше внимание, для того чтобы появился хоть малейший шанс сохранить (не говоря о его поднятии) семя хотя бы в течении двух месяцев! нужно заниматься упражнениями йоги каждый день не меньше 3-часов, плюс соблюдать столько правил поведения (как ходить, смотреть, испражняться .....) плюс, если не владеете Ваджроли-мудрой, спать нужно в холоде при температуре 10 тепла, а лучше 5. Я думаю, что не каждый это выдержит, психологически и физически.

*>Тогда какие упражнения из йоги Вы рекомендуете, чтобы контролировать сексуальную энергию?*

Баженов Алексей: Итак, суть простая , когда вы читаете джапу делайте это находясь в одной из классических сидячих асан (падма , сиддха , свастика или ваджра) сойдет , по-турецки или полу-лотос .
Дело в том , что согласно текстам йога-шастр , семя поднимает вверх через сушумну -это канал внутри позвоночника , поэтому спина должна быть прямая как можно большое количество времени в течении суток . Это значительно облегчает процесс. Когда вы сидите в асане ,то это создает давление на Муладхару чакру и как бы выдавливает семя вверх. И оно в буквальном смысле слова начинает течь вверх. Вы должны почувствовать следующие, после некоторого пребывания в асане, гениталии придут в легкое возбуждение, но через пару минут это пройдет, затем вы должны будите почувствовать жар в основании позвоночника, он будет ощущаться все выше и выше , пока наконец не ударит в затылок, всю это время вам будет жарко и вы начнете потеть , это хорошо просто прана прочищает все забитые каналы, особенно сушумну. В таком состоянии очень большое количество семени уходит вверх. Если вы будете практиковать это, то со временем после некоторого пребывания в асане вы ощутите большую радость, и счастье, если откроете глаза в этот момент то увидите как-будто все вокруг облито молоком или с закрытыми глазами в межбровье яркий свет. Это будет брахма-сукхи , это происходит из-за того, что все потоки праны в теле уравновесились и ум сосредоточен на одном объекте. Порог двойственности в этом состоянии очень низок, тело почти не щущается. Этого можно добиться и за пару месяцем если практиковать в одно и тоже время, возможно сразу.





Дополнение из другого источника интернета:
> Какую систему йоги Вы рекомендуете? 
{Субал дас}: Я задавал этот вопрос Прахладананда Свами, и он посоветовал йогу Айенгара которой и сам занимается долгое время. Йога Айенгара это хатха йога для кшатриев и одно из наиболее авторитетных направлений в мире. На русском языке издано несколько книг Айенгара "Йога дипика" в ангилийском издании "LIght on Yoga" и "Пранаяма", и его дочери Гиты "Йога для женщин" английское название "Yoga gem for women". Так же есть неплохая книга Йога для женщин автор Мехра.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

интересно бы узнать от практикующих удержания и поднятия семени, обязательные побочные эффекты проявились или нет, сидхи имеется ввиду.
или и в правду как описано в статье, что удержать и поднять семя это крайне сложный процесс и три месяца еще никому не удавалось по разным причинам, будь то не правельно сходить в туалет или еще что.
И как без учителя это практиковать, ведь если серьезно подходить к вопросу без реального учителя, то проблемы обеспечены.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Скорее в сочетании с Бхакти-йогой нас может ожидать вот такое, реальные примеры из жизни несколько столетий назад, более ценное чем 8 мистических совершенств:


Уровень сознания Кришны, достигнутый Рагхунатхом, описан в «Чайтанйа-чаритамрите»:

    саде сат прахара йайа киртан-смаране
    ахар-нидра чари данда сеха нахе кона дине

    «Двадцать два часа из двадцати четырех занимало у Рагхунатха Даса воспевание Харе Кришна маха-мантры и памятование о лотосных стопах Господа. Прием пищи и сон продолжались не более полутора часов, а в иные дни он совсем забывал об этом.»

Аскетизм Рагхунатха возрастал год от года, и вскоре он стал обходиться почти без еды и питья, довольствуясь лишь несколькими каплями пахты в день. Преданные, пораженные его способностью поддерживать жизнь в таком режиме, приходили за несколько миль, чтобы увидеть великого Госвами. Когда люди приближались к нему, Рагхунатх Дас кланялся им. Говорят, что за день он совершал две тысячи поклонов преданным и тысячу поклонов Господу, а также воспевал около ста тысяч имен Бога. Глубину и степень осознания Кришны, проявленные Рагхунатхом Дасом, не дано постичь никому. Благодаря суровым аскезам, он стал великим мистиком, известным во всей Индии. Мудрецы проделывали огромный путь, желая общения с ним; ученые, представляющие известные школы, приходили только за тем, чтобы услышать его толкование писаний; а искатели духовности из дальних мест спешили к нему учиться.

...

Рагхунатх Дас не сразу обзавелся жильем, поначалу он просто садился под открытым небом и погружался в медитацию на Божественную пару Шри Шри Радха-Кришну. Широко известная история о раннем пребывании беззащитного Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами возле Радха-кунды ныне увековечена. «Бхакти-ратнакара» описывает такой эпизод.

Как-то раз, во время глубокой медитации Госвами, тигр с тигрицей пришли на водопой к Шйама-кунде, находящейся в непосредственной близости от Радха-кунды. Хотя Дас Госвами по этому поводу не проявлял никакого беспокойства, Господь Кришна низошел на землю и Сам охранял его, чтобы медитация Рагхунатха ничем не нарушалась и жизнь не подвергалась опасности. Санатана Госвами, случайно проходивший мимо, стал очевидцем этой сцены. Когда тигры и Господь Кришна удалились, Шри Санатана, подойдя к Рагхунатхе Дасу Госвами, стал убеждать его в необходимости построить хижину, чтобы не вынуждать Господа Самому приходить на его защиту. Однако Рагхунатха Дас Госвами, сосредоточенный только на медитации, не воспринял всерьез совет Санатаны. Но, спустя какое-то время, аналогичный инцидент повторился, и Рагхунатх уже не мог не придать ему значения. Однажды, когда в течение нескольких часов он неподвижно сидел в медитации под палящими лучами солнца, преданные стали волноваться за его жизнь. В это время появилась Радхарани и, встав за спиной великого преданного Рагху, заслонила его от жарких солнечных лучей концом своего сари. Санатана Госвами, вновь оказавшийся рядом, видел все происходящее и заметил, что одежды Радхарани намокли от трансцендентного пота, когда, совершая любовную аскезу ради Рагхунатха Даса, она охраняла своего верного преданного.Затем, обернувшись к Санатане, Шримати Радхарани улыбнулась и исчезла. Санатана Госвами тотчас же направился к Рагхунатху Дасу, чтобы попенять ему за причинение ненужных беспокойств супруге Господа, расценив это, как свой священный долг. После описанного случая Рагхунатха Дас Госвами построил маленькую хижину, дабы любящей его Радхике не приходилось впредь брать на себя заботу о защите его от полуденного зноя. Фактически, с этого случая и началась практика постройки кутиров, т.е. небольших жилищ, в которых садху могли предаваться длительной медитации.
...
Степень духовного осознания и отрешенности Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами возрастала день ото дня, достигнув своей кульминации в полном погружении в бытие Бога. Словом и делом Рагхунатх Дас убеждал людей, что способности, заложенные в теле, должны быть подчинены желанию души. Сумев возвыситься над потребностями тела, Рагхунатх Дас достиг такого уровня, когда они уже не являлись препятствием на пути духовного прогресса. Пример этого великого святого позволяет также извлечь бесценный урок обретения контроля чувств, имеющий своей конечной целью не физическое совершенство, а достижение любви к Богу.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Скорее в сочетании с Бхакти-йогой нас может ожидать вот такое, реальные примеры из жизни несколько столетий назад, более ценное чем 8 мистических совершенств:


это так, но вопрос все же затрагивает именно побочные сидхи. они должны проявляться в любом случае если все правильно. Если нет проявления побочных сидх, то значит процесс удержания и поднятия не правильный.

----------


## Кеша

Такие темы нельзя обсуждать публично и будоражить умы случайно зашедших матаджи. Слишком откровенно!

----------


## Дамир

> Такие темы нельзя обсуждать публично и будоражить умы случайно зашедших матаджи. Слишком откровенно!


Так не заходите и не будоражьте свой ум ))

----------


## Кеша

Интимные вещи нужно обсуждать закрыто. 
Представляете, что будет, если матаджи ещё публично начнут обсуждать свои особенности...

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Такие темы нельзя обсуждать публично и будоражить умы случайно зашедших матаджи. Слишком откровенно!


По-моему, в _названии_ темы всё *ясно* сказано. недоразумений не предвидится

----------


## Дамир

> Интимные вещи нужно обсуждать закрыто. 
> Представляете, что будет, если матаджи ещё публично начнут обсуждать свои особенности...


Лично я, в подобный раздел не зайду, и это 100 процентов !!

В помещениях, где работают Люди или проводят время отдыха и специально созданы для развлечения, имеются сортиры, на которых есть надпись с буквой "М" и "Ж". Если Вы в здравом уме, то нет сомнения, что откроете дверь с Буквой "М". Человек у которого отсутствует Здравый рассудок, он и в закрытую дверь вломится, для него висячий замок, не преграда !!

----------


## Кеша

Мне, почему-то кажется, что матаджам не очень приятно в ленте "Новые сообщения" постоянно видеть слово "полюции" в названии темы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне, почему-то кажется, что матаджам не очень приятно в ленте "Новые сообщения" постоянно видеть слово "полюции" в названии темы.


Спасибо, Кеша!

Пожалуйста, переименуйте, например, "Тема для мужчин"...Хоть не будет глаза резать((

----------


## Макс_И

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады – Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.13-14

Итак это первоклассная человеческая жизнь....
Первая вещь это тапасья, аскеза а не сумасбродство. Тапаса - означает в целом добровольное принятие не удобств.
И затем брахмачарья. Брахмачарья означает отказ от половой жизни. В соответствии с ведической цивилизацией учеников называли брахмачари. И в жизни ученика не было половой жизни, *а иначе он разрушил бы себе мозги*. Это то что случается в наши дни.
Студенты они просто заняты половой жизнью и поэтому нету каких-то возвышенных людей. Потому что они растрачивают вещество своего мозга.

Итак *брахмачари*, подразумевается что он *поднимает семя к мозгам* - урдхвам анти. Он не растрачивает, не извергает его - но удерживает и поднимает к мозгу. Тогда его память становится очень острой. Если он однажды услышит то он в точности сможет воспроизвести, он не забудет. Где же эта наука сейчас ? Сейчас нет такой вещи.

----------


## Hanna

Чаитанья, мне кажется, я не в теме, но мужчины брахмачарьи все-таки не удерживают семя бессрочное время, чтобы поднялось до мозгов.
 какой-то ритуал для этого есть.
Спросите старших преданных, спросите в ашраме мужчин, которые действительно отказались от половой жизни во имя Господа.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Главное спросить у человека добившегося в этом успеха, а не у всех подряд.



Прабхупада лиламлита гл. 37
"Когда Прабхупада сходил со сцены, люди вновь устремились к нему, чтобы коснуться его стоп. Ученики Прабхупады, конечно же, не сомневались в величии своего духовного учителя, но во время таких событий, когда они слышали его могущественную проповедь и видели, как его окружают толпы поклонников, величие его становилось самоочевидным.
Пробираясь к машине, Прабхупада оставался спокойным и смиренным, но окружавшим его ученикам приходилось стараться изо всех сил, чтобы защитить его от давки в волнующейся толпе. Некоторым, несмотря на старания учеников, удавалось прорвать заслон и они, нырнув между ногами преданных, простирались перед Прабхупадой в поклоне.
*-Знаете, почему они мне поклоняются? — сказал вдруг Прабхупада, обернувшись к идущим рядом ученикам. — Потому что я свободен от полового желания.*"

----------


## Милана

Купите таблетки "Сонапакс" ,это антидепрессант такой и про все проблемы забудете брахмачарские и заодно от депрессий избавитесь. А вообще-то чуть ли не все антидепресснаты с этой проблемой прекрасно справляются. Там на всех в инструкции это прописано специально. Если кто очень серьёзно собирается брахмачарию соблюдать,то Сонапакс и другие антидепресснанты мигом помогут.

----------


## Кеша

> Купите таблетки "Сонапакс" ,это антидепрессант такой и про все проблемы забудете брахмачарские и заодно от депрессий избавитесь. А вообще-то чуть ли не все антидепресснаты с этой проблемой прекрасно справляются. Там на всех в инструкции это прописано специально. Если кто очень серьёзно собирается брахмачарию соблюдать,то Сонапакс и другие антидепресснанты мигом помогут.


Жесть. Милана, вы в курсе про четыре регулирующих принципа?

----------


## Милана

> Жесть. Милана, вы в курсе про четыре регулирующих принципа?


КОНЕЧНО!!! С таблетками у вас вообще проблем с соблюдением 4-го принцыпа не будет!!! :mig:

----------


## Кеша

Это шутка типа такая была про таблетки?
Вы чеснок и лук едите? Чеснок и лук замутняют разум и способствуют забвению о Кришне, а таблетки нет?

----------


## Милана

Наберите в интернете название любого антидепрессанта и прочитайте инструкцию. Там всё чётко написано!!!

----------


## Кеша

Что там написано? Что можно принимать брахмачари? Или о том, что таблетка не способствует забвению о Кришне?
Вы скажите толком: это шутка была, или вы серьёзно так думаете?  :swoon:

----------


## Милана

> Вы скажите толком: это шутка была, или вы серьёзно так думаете?


Почему бы вам самому не набрать в интернете и не прочитать. Или вообще,для большей наглядности пойти,купить и съесть. Я вам точно говорю,что таблетки хорошие. О Кришне вы от них не забудете!! Несколько месяцев уже их ем и до сих пор память не отшибло.

----------


## Кеша

Милана, вы явно не в своём уме. Как вас ещё в ашраме держат, не понимаю.



> *Показания к применению:*
>  • Маниакально-депрессивный психоз;
>  • шизофрения;
>  • неврозы с клиническими симптомами в виде страха, возбеждения, тревоги, нарушениями сна, угнетенным настроением, навязчивыми состояниями;
>  • абстинентный синдром (алкоголизм и токсикомания);
>  • психотические расстройства, которые сопровождаются возбуждением и гиперреактивностью;
>  • выраженные изменения поведения, связанные с неврологическими заболеваниями или психотическими расстройствами, которые сопровождаются неспособностью к длительной концентрации внимания, агрессивностью;
>  • болезнь Гентингтона;
>  • психомоторное возбуждение различной этиологии;
> ...





> Если кто очень серьёзно собирается брахмачарию соблюдать,то Сонапакс и другие антидепресснанты мигом помогут.


Вы дискредитируете своим поведением общество преданных. Из-за таких людей о преданных может сложиться мнение как о принимающих одурманивающие препараты людях. Одумайтесь!
Наш путь успокоения - это не таблетки, а Святое Имя!

----------


## Милана

Главное,не нарушать принцыпов!! А как именно и что для этого применять,то это не так важно. Цель оправдывает средства. Ну купите что-нибудь по мягче,Амитриптилин,например.

----------


## Кеша

Кушая антидепрессанты, вы нарушаете регулирующий принцип не употреблять одурманивающие средства!

Преданные даже лук с чесноком не едят из-за влияния на разум, а вы предлагаете принимать лёгкие наркотики (да-да, это именно так и называется!)



> Привыкание возможно, особенно у Сонапакса. (источник)





> *Побочные действия:*
> Центральная нервная система: поздняя дискинезия, *спутанность сознания*, ажитация, возбуждение, паркинсонизм, бессонница, дистонические и экстрапирамидные расстройства, нарушение терморегуляции, уменьшение судорожного порога, эмоциональные нарушения, потеря сознания.


Милана, не идите по наклонной! Из-за отсутствия духовного учителя, вы отклонились от наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады! 
Вам нужно срочно найти авторитетную для вас личность в среде старших преданных и посоветоваться с ним.

----------


## Милана

Если бы это были бы наркотики,то наркоманы бы их употребляли. Почему они их не употребляют,по-вашему??

----------


## Милана

А куча таких побочных действий на всех таблетках написано. Даже на самых безобидных.

----------


## Кеша

> Если бы это были бы наркотики,то наркоманы бы их употребляли. Почему они их не употребляют,по-вашему??


Потому что они хотят уже дозу посильнее. Многие начитают с лёгких антидепрессантов.


Причем здесь вообще наркоманы? Вы затуманиваете себе разум таблетками, *созданными с целью влиять на сознание!*
*Это нарушение регулирующего принципа под флагом его соблюдения!*
Вы встали не на ту дорогу, одумайтесь!

----------


## Милана

Лучше уж спутанность сознания,чем нарушение принцыпов. Мне так кажется. Да и не особо что-то спутывается. Я не заметила такого.

----------


## Кеша

> Лучше уж спутанность сознания,чем нарушение принцыпов. Мне так кажется. Да и не особо что-то спутывается. Я не заметила такого.


Вы точно бредите. Ваше поведение и есть нарушение регулирующего принципа! Срочно посоветуйтесь со старшим преданным! Не теряйте времени.

----------


## Милана

> Вы точно бредите. Ваше поведение и есть нарушение регулирующего принципа! Срочно посоветуйтесь со старшим преданным! Не теряйте времени.


А что мне старшие преданные скажут,по вашему мнению? Если мне врач таблетки прописал,то неужели мне скажут их не есть?

----------


## Кеша

> А что мне старшие преданные скажут,по вашему мнению? Если мне врач таблетки прописал,то неужели мне скажут их не есть?


Он скажет правду, каких последствий вы можете достичь с помощью таблеток в духовном плане.
Решение за вами, кого принимать авторитетом: старшего преданного (духовного учителя) или врача-материалиста, который не знает даже то, что он душа, а не тело. 
Ну не верите мне, не хотите говорить со старшими, ну напишите хоть Патита Паване прабху или Враджендра Кумару прабху в соседней ветке.
Сейчас же вы поставили авторитет врача выше авторитета и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Милана

А что по вашему,если человек собирается с 9-го этажа спрыгнуть,ну,если крыша у него едет,то вы ему наркотик не дадите,пусть прыгает?

----------


## Кеша

> А что по вашему,если человек собирается с 9-го этажа спрыгнуть,ну,если крыша у него едет,то вы ему наркотик не дадите,пусть прыгает?


Применение таблеток оправдано только в случае сохранения жизни человека и только как первая помощь. Например, если человек находится на грани разрыва сердца от переживаний, вызванных шоком от какого-то только что произошедшего события.
Или если человек буйный, и его нужно срочно обезвредить.

Таблетки - это не метод сознания Кришны! Никакого прогресса вы не получите с их помощью. Только деградация.
Очень жаль вас. Вы делаете ошибки по глупости и по неимению авторитетов. Видимо, у каждого свой путь...

----------


## Светлана )

Милан, пойдем отсюда, мы в мужскую тему залезли, видите,"М" на двери написано...

----------


## Милана

:smilies:

----------


## Кеша

Да, уважаемые матаджи, вразумите Милану, возьмите под крыло  :good:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

разговоры о сексе это тоже секс! :sed:

----------


## DmitriyIv

Преодоление похоти и искушения
http://safreedom.ru/index.php/knigi/sa/99-pohot.html

«Почему я всегда, после каждого раунда чувствую себя здоровым, а следующая волна застигает меня врасплох?»

Зачастую, когда мы видим, что какое-то время уже не прибегаем к своей привычке, нам кажется, что мы свободны от неё навсегда. Это может быть как раз в тот момент, когда она снова наносит удар. И постепенно к нам приходит осознание, что, возможно, мы всегда будем подвержены искушению и бессильны перед похотью. Мы начинаем видеть, что это нормально – быть абсолютно бессильными перед искушением, если мы можем получить силу для победы. Страх уязвимости постепенно уменьшается, по мере того, как мы остаёмся чистыми и работаем по Шагам. Мы можем ожидать того времени, когда одержимость (но не искушение) исчезнет совсем.

Мы начинаем видеть, что мы не можем заранее заполучить силу для победы над тягой; над этим нужно работать каждый раз, когда это происходит. Следовательно, каждое искушение, каждый случай, когда нам хочется поддаться похоти или любой другой негативной эмоции, это дар к выздоровлению, исцелению и свободе – ещё одна возможность изменить наше отношение и обрести близость с Богом. Мы пришли сюда не за один день; для того, чтобы процесс зависимости стал частью нашего существа, потребовалась практика. Для того, чтобы обрести нашу истинную Близость, тоже нужна практика.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Способ покончить с поллюциями и беспокойствами от грубого вожделения закрыть эту тему  :smilies:

----------


## DmitriyIv

> Способ покончить с поллюциями и беспокойствами от грубого вожделения закрыть эту тему


Борьба с вожделением - это же духовная практика

Похоть, от которой я хочу быть чистым, это моя похоть. Я сделал её такой, какой она стала. Сам по себе я, можно сказать, «грешник». Но я беру от Бога силу, которой нет во мне самом, чтобы преодолеть свои грехи. Победа через бессилие при помощи благодати Божьей!
В этом прекрасный парадокс Программы: в моём бессилии и через него я получаю силу – и любовь, - нисходящие свыше.
И в этом разница между самоотречением и препоручением. Самоотречение – при помощи силы воли – принесло нам лишь несчастье и поражение. Признание того, кто я есть, препоручение и обращение к Божьей силе приносит освобождение, свободу и радость.
Выздоровление – это внутренняя работа.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Борьба с вожделением - это же духовная практика


Надо просто сумблиммировать в ади расу изначальную духовную чистую психологию секса :heart:  :kirtan:

----------


## Джеральд

Всем привет, помогите пожалуйста связаться с автором темы). Я не знаю забросил ли он этот форум, мне нужен его совет.  :biggrin1:

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

простите,если полностью не прочитал все ответы..но мой совет простой--коровий навоз,лучше свежий и тот,который не касался земли.Но мой опыт и от свежего с земли..в 1989-91 хотили на ВДНХ в коровник ис разрешения служащих(а вечером сторожа)собирали..иногда,везло и "добывали"мочу из-под хвостика коровы-мамы..контроль чувств и ума-прекрасный.очень хорошо воспевать Харе Кришна после приема.Тот ,кому неочень приятно,может столовую ложку развести в молоке,процедить и выпить,только предложить не забудьте.Когда-то,в начале 90гг это очень оценили начинающие КРИШНАиты из числа любителей травки и "наркоты"..с возгласом-"что ж нам раньше -то не рассказали"..так что удачи! а так просто купина и строгая садхана и все советы от КРИШНАитов которые выше(готовить самому и тд)..с почтением,АРАдаса брахмачари

----------


## Анатоль

инверсионный стол или сублимация для "ленивых" йогов



думаю этим, постепенно, под небольшим углом, можно заниматься всем возрастам и с разным здоровьем...
грамотнее приобрести стол с жесткой спинкой, от провиса ткани под спиной со временем...
как вариант даже на 150 кг веса, с запасом по железу и шире, для комфортности, по раме,
по ниже ссылке, моделька умнее и удобнее, на ней не вставая можно угол наклона регулировать боковым штырём
http://zm33.ru/trenazhery/inversionn...fc-i-12dl.html

----------


## Игорь Волков

[QUOTE=Макс_И;30366]Харе Кришна... 


Насчет энергии все понятно, но куда сперму девать? она же накапливается, мы же не в пещере там где то в горах живем, а среди обнаженных женщин.

----------


## Игорь Волков

вопрос Максу. спаммеров просьба не беспокоить

----------


## Ратмир

Мда я прочёл тему
 :good: 
Таких оригинальных идей я ещё не встречал.
Начну с того что вроде как в Бхакти Йоге процесс направлен на повторение святого имени и киртан. Почему сюда упражнения из цигун добавили. Основная идея что человек теряет интерес к противоположному полу естественно когда использует свои чувства в служении, а не пытается искусственно это контролировать.
 :swoon: 
Согласен во всеми участниками темы что семя теряется, если вы не живёте половой жизнью и на мой взгляд это естественный процесс. Вы кушаете пищу и она перевариваться - образуется семя и ему нужен выход - вот и всё. В детском возрасте - все помнят что были полюции, точно также и сейчас.
А так у меня есть хороший знакомый который посвятил свою жизнь практике цигун, он занимается уже более 15 лет. Напишу его мнение: Если вы достигли высокого уровня в практике цигун то вы почувствуете что потеря семени мешает вам развиваться, но это связано с очень серьёзной практикой когда у человека есть непосредственный учитель носитель традиции и он регулирует его жизнь, берёт его под опеку и он практикует с утра и до вечера. В других случаях простых смертных вы можете не переживать за своё семя. Главное не злаупотреблять когда у вас есть половой партнёр. 
Вот такие ограничения из Аюрведы
В холодное время года человек может вступать в половые взаимоотношения столько раз, сколько он хочет, но только после употребления афродизиаков, один раз в день - весной и осенью, а в сезон дождей и летом - раз в четыре ночи. 
Не знаю на сколько правильно это, вообще всё по самочувствию.

----------


## Макс_И

Великий мудрец Майтрея сказал: Некоторые из сыновей Брахмы: четыре великих мудреца Кумара во главе с Санакой, а также Нарада, Рибху, Хамса, Аруни и Яти — не жили дома, ибо стали урдхва-ретами, найштхика-брахмачари, то есть дали обет безбрачия.
Комментарий: 
Живые существа во вселенной практикуют брахмачарью со времени появления на свет Брахмы. Всегда существовали люди (главным образом мужчины), которые до конца жизни не вступали в брак. Вместо того чтобы позволять семени течь вниз, они поднимали его к мозгу. Таких брахмачари называют ?рдхва-ретаса?, что значит «*те, кто поднимает*». Семя обладает огромной ценностью: если человеку с помощью *йогической практики* удается поднять его к мозгу, он может достичь поразительных результатов — его память намного улучшится, а продолжительность жизни увеличится. Йоги, поднявшие семя к мозгу, способны с непреклонной решимостью совершать любые аскезы, они могут достичь высшего совершенства и даже попасть в духовный мир. Примером тех, кто хранит обет брахмачарьи, являются четыре мудреца: Санака, Санандана, Санатана и Санат-кумар, — а также Нарада и многие другие.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> *Макс_И* 
> Отсюда вторая проблема - позывы к мастурбации..... и ночные сны сексуальные с поллюциями. и вот например - 
> НЕ дотрагивайтесь до половых органов руками, и тем более НЕ ласкайте их !!!
> НЕ смотрите порнографию и так называемую "эротику" в любом их виде !!!
> НЕ предавайтесь эротическим фантазиям, пресекайте любую эротическую мысль !!!


На самом деле, всё очень просто. Когда Прабхупада говорил, что запрещен незаконный секс -
это значит намного больше. Это также означает - стать брахмачари, и исключить даже "законный секс".

У брахмачари шансов попасть в духовный мир в раза 3 больше, чем у грихастх (слышал в храме).

Кстати, в храме также один преданный сказал:



> У Прабхупады однажды спросили: У вас что, нет вожделения?
> Прабхупада: Конечно есть, но у меня на это нет времени


Строго говоря, 4 регулирующие принципа - это значит "не грешить".
Незаконный секс - это грех. Мастурбация (даже мысли о сексе) - это грех 
(я - девственник и не мастурбирую, если кому интересно). 
Некоторые доктора даже говорят, что мастурбация - это нормально, но они (эти "доктора") - демоны, асуры, пойдут в ад.

Кстати, помню один преподаватель на философском факультете нам рассказаывал, 
что "Маркс был неплохим философом".
Но для Маркса "философия по отношению к реальности, это как мастурбация по отношению к сексу".
Поэтому любая атеистическая (или греховная) "философия" - это мастурбация, тоже форма незаконного секса.
Да, это может вызывать поллюции.

В гимне "интернационал" (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Интернационал_(гимн)) сказано:



> Никто не даст нам избавленья:
> Ни бог, ни царь и не герой.
> Добьёмся мы освобожденья
> Своею собственной рукой.


Это - философия атеистов-грешников. Для них мастурбация - это путь к "освобождению" (то есть в ад).
Они даже не боялись это написать в своём гимне.

Один атеист, Фредерик Бегбедер, тоже написал:



> Онанисты всех стран, соединяйтесь! — пародия на лозунг «Пролетарии всех стран, соединяйтесь!»
> — Фредерик Бегбедер, «Каникулы в коме»


(я к этому не призываю!)
То есть, если человек мастурбирует - он сразу же становится пролетарием - коммунистом, атеистом, грешником, демоном, и попадает в ад.

"Законный секс" в браке не для зачатия детей - тоже грех, это тоже - незаконный секс.
Даже если зачатие без мыслей зачать преданного - это тоже грех, тоже незаконный секс.

Конечно, может возникнуть другая проблема. Если говорится, что наши желания должны быть неотличны от желаний Кришны.
А у Кришны, как известно, было 16 108 жен, и по 10 сыновей от каждой...

Но, конечно же, это не значит что человек должен стремиться стать Богом и жениться ...
Один наш преподаватель сказала:



> Основная черта индийской - эротизм


Некоторые люди даже рисуют процесс зачатия Кришной и гопи сына... Но на это медитировать нельзя.
Эти взрослые лилы - это не для нас...
Для нас - это медитация на Кришну-ребенка. Его детские игры...




> Тот, кто достиг уровня брахма-йоги, или сознания Кришны, настолько поглощен любовным служением Господу, что у него пропадает всякий вкус к мирским удовольствиям. Высшей формой материального наслаждения является наслаждение сексом. Весь мир находится у него в плену, и ни один материалист не стал бы работать без этого стимула. Но человек, развивший в себе сознание Кришны, может работать с огромным энтузиазмом, не стремясь при этом к сексуальным удовольствиям и, более того, даже избегая их. Это признак, по которому можно судить о духовном росте человека. Духовное развитие и сексуальные удовольствия несовместимы. Человека, обладающего сознанием Кришны, не привлекают никакие чувственные удовольствия, ибо он является освобожденной душой.


Это означает: мастурбация и сознание Кришны не совместимы.
Просмотр порнографии, мастурбация, мысли о противоположном поле - это кама, вожделение. Это то, что ведёт в ад.
Это - не цель жизни. Цель жизни - акама - свобода от греха, для всех 4 ашрамов.
(Для грихастх кама допустима - зачатие преданного, не более того)...

Кришна - Мадана-Мохан - тот, кто побеждает Купидона (Эрота/Амура). То есть Кришна это тот, кто может очистить от мыслей о сексе.

Для того чтобы повторять Харе Кришна махамантру, надо следовать этому самому принципу брахмачарьи. 
Это - первая ступенька йоги (йама), уже потом следует асана, и Ишварапуджана (поклонение Богу) 
и джапа (воспевание Харе Кришна махамантры) как часть часть нийамы.

Если человек свободен от греховных желаний/мыслей/действий - он может приблизиться к чистому воспеванию Харе Кришна 

Не надо путать греховную каму - греховное желание, и духовную каму - духовные желания

Извините, что я это говорю. Но тема такая

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

О пользе сексуального воздержания для мужчин
 Сейчас в обществе и даже среди врачей широко распространено мнение о том, что физиологическая польза воздержания это всего лишь средневековые религиозные суеверия и научное невежество, и это несовместимо с современными знаниями о физиологии.
Некоторые врачи используют эту идею для своей коммерческой выгоды и создают в обществе страх к воздержанию, которое якобы является причиной заболеваний нервной системы и пагубно влияет на общее состояние здоровья. На основании этого убеждения, врачи и психоаналитики подчас доходят до того, что советуют юношам воспользоваться услугами проституток, утверждая что риск подцепить венерическое заболевание несравним с пагубным воздействием на нервную систему от долгого воздержания.

Дальнейшее изучение этой статьи, однако, должно убедить любого здравомыслящего читателя, что все написанное выше – ложь, и что воздержание по сути не может навредить, а наоборот полезно; и что, когда и происходят какие-то проблемы со здоровьем у людей не ведущих половую жизнь, – то это лишь результат нездорового сексуального поведения. Учитывая тот факт, что сперма очень богата такими веществами как лецитин, холестерин, фосфор, становится ясно что потеря этих ценных субстанций, вместе с недостаточным питанием, и является причиной нарушений работы нервной системы и мозга, а никак не воздержание, вопреки абсурдным утверждениям продажных психоаналитиков.
Мы убедились, что секреции половых желез являются основой для жизненной энергии человека, как физической так и умственной. Это достигается благодаря реабсорбции спермы. Сохранение спермы означает сохранение половых гормонов и увеличению энергии, в то время как потеря спермы означает потерю гормонов и уменьшение энергии. Хронический дефицит половых гормонов приводит к появлению симптомов старения.Сперма – вязкая жидкость, имеющая щелочную реакцию, очень богата кальцием и фосфором, а также лецитином, холестерином, белком, железом, витамином Е и др. За одну эякуляцию мужчина теряет около 226 млн. сперматозоидов, которые содержат в себе большое количество лецитина, холестерина, белков и железа. Одна унция спермы по своей ценности равна 60 унциям крови. В связи с этим доктор Фредерик Маккэнн убежден, что семя действительно обладает огромным потенциалом, как это утверждали древние ученые.
Сперма содержит вещества высокой физиологической ценности, особенно для питания мозговой ткани и нервной системы. Известно, что всасывание спермы через стенку женского влагалища очень положительно сказывается на женском организме, то же самое должно иметь место в теле мужчины, в котором это семя сохранено. И наоборот, потеря спермы должна лишить организм витальной энергии и ценных веществ, необходимых для питания нервных клеток, таких как лецитин, который использовался терапевтически с большим успехом для вылечивания неврастении, как результат половых излишеств.

Вот некоторые факты, демонстрирующие пользу воздержания:

1. Химический состав спермы очень близок к составу клеток центральной нервной системы (особенно холестерин, лецитин и фосфор).

2. Чрезмерные потери семени (посредством мастурбации, половых актов, прерванных половых актов, половых актов с использованием противозачаточных средств) изнурительны и вредны для тела и мозга.

3. Чрезмерные ненамеренные потери семени (ночные поллюции, сперматорея и т.д.) пагубно влияют на нервную систему и могут вызвать неврастению.

4. Исследования показали, что оргазм на некоторое время угнетает нервную систему, а при злоупотреблении нередко приводит к хроническим нервным заболеваниям (половая неврастения)

5. Воздержание полезно для мозга (так как сохраняется ценный лецитин, являющийся одним из важнейших компонентов мозга). Многие великие гении практиковали воздержание, среди них Пифагор, Платон, Аристотель, Леонардо Да Винчи, Ницще, Спиноза, Ньютон, Кант, Бетховен, Вагнер, Спенсер и др.

6. Эксперименты профессора Брауна Сэкуарда и профессора Стеинака доказывают омолаживающий эффект мужского семени.

7. Ведущие физиологи, урологи, мочеполовые специалисты, невропатологи, психиатры, сексологи, гинекологи и эндокринологи подтверждают физиологическую ценность воздержания. Среди них Moll, Kraepelin, Marshall, Lydston, Talmey и другие.

Профессор фон Грубер Мюнхен, выдающийся сексопатолог, говорит, что абсурдно считать сперму как вредную, ненужную секрецию вроде мочи, которая требует регулярного выделения из организма. Сперма – это жизненная жидкость, которая не только повторно используется организмом во время полового воздержания, но благодаря этой реабсорбции, положительно сказывается на физиологическом здоровье, что подтверждают великие гении, практиковавшие полное воздержание большую часть своей жизни. Доктор Бернард С. Тэлми, выдающийся американский гинеколог, придерживается этой же точки зрения, и считает что сперма, в отсутствии возбуждающих факторов, полностью всасывается через семенные пузырьки, тем самым со временем делая воздержание легким и привычным.
Профессор Alfred Fournier, знаменитый физиолог, высмеивает идею “опасностей воздержания для молодого человека”, и что в течение многих лет его медицинской практики, он никогда не сталкивался ни с одним из таких случаев. Профессор Montegazza, с другой стороны, убежден в положительном влиянии целомудрия и на тело и на мозг. Доктор John Harvey Kellogg, приводит в пример многих известных атлетов Древней Греции (как Astylos, Dopompos и другие, упомянутые Платоном) практиковавшие полное воздержание во время их обучения, которое способствовало их необычному высокому уровню энергии. Профессор Furbringer, яркий немецкий исследователь, пишет: «Половое воздержание вопреки мнению современной медицины не является вредным для здоровья». Он пишет, что проблемы у холостяков возникают вовсе не из-за воздержания, а из-за мастурбации и других форм удовлетворения похоти. Krafft-Ebing, специалист по вопросам секса, считает «болезни воздержания» мифом.
Гинеколог, Loewenfeld, считает вполне возможным здоровому человеку жить в условиях полного воздержания без каких-либо побочных явлений. Профессор, эндокринолог F.G. Lydston университета Иллинойса: «Воздержание никогда не может быть вредным. Более того, сохранение семени в яичках часто положительно сказывается на физической и умственной энергиях» Chassaignac утверждает что чем более здоров человек, тем легче ему практиковать полное воздержание; только патологически больным, с нездоровой нервной системой людям, тяжело дается воздержание. Знаменитый исследователь, Acton, пишет, что распространенное заблуждение о воздержании как причине атрофии половых органов и импотенции – является серьезной ошибкой.
Убедительное доказательство преимуществ воздержания представлено исследованиями полового оргазма. Хэвелок Эллис, в его “Исследованиях в Психологии Пола”, ссылается на исследования доктора Ф.Б.Робинсона. Он отмечает, что когда жеребца впервые подпускают к кобыле, после короткого энергичного совокупления, жеребец часто теряет сознание, причину которой Робинсон видит в мозговой анемии, таким образом произведенной. Он упоминает один случай, когда после совокупления жеребец упал замертво. Молодые быки также часто теряют сознание после первой связи с коровой, и очень часто можно наблюдать молодого бычка, настолько измученного, что он уползает в тихий угол и лежит там в течении нескольких часов. Однако, у собак обморок во время совокупления не встречается, посколько половой акт у них длится дольше, к тому же у собак нет никаких семенных пузырьков. Что касается борова – то оргазм у этих животных настолько сильный, что кажется будто животное испытывает сильный болевой шок, от которого после совокупления не может отойти в течении нескольких часов. Havelock Ellis пишет:
“Поняв, насколько большое влияние оказывает детумесценция (прекращение эрекции после эякуляции и оргазма, прим.), мы можем объяснить возникновение серьезных последствий вслед за совокуплением. Молодые быки и жеребцы упали в обморок после первого соития; боровы могут серьезно пострадать после совокупления; жеребцы, как было сказано, даже умирали. У человека (мужчины) время детумесценции длится несколько дольше, однако известны многочисленные несчастные случаи после полового акта, являющиеся следствием сосудистых и мышечных спазмов, вовлеченных в процесс детумесценции.Обморок, рвота, позывы к мочеиспусканию нередко происходят у молодых людей после первого в их жизни совокупления. Эпилепсия случалась редко. Иногда случались поражения различных органов, даже разрыв селезенки. У мужчин зрелого возраста после полового акта происходило мозговое кровотечение, как результат неспособности сопротивляться высокому кровяному давлению. У пожилых мужчин половой акт нередко вызывал смерть, есть много примеров когда старики умирали после полового акта со своими молодыми женами или проститутками.»
Знаменитый русский генерал Скобелев умер во время совместного сожительства с молодой девушкой, возможно проституткой. Исследователь Робинсон обращает внимание на случай, произошедший с судьей, который умер вскоре после связи с девушкой в борделе, и на случай с человеком семидесяти лет, скончавшегося после полового акта с проституткой. Такие печальные случаи обычно происходят с пожилыми мужчинами в результате половой близости с молодыми девушками.
Актон, знаменитый исследователь в области медицины, пишет, что у некоторых людей оргазм сопровождается процессами, напоминающими легкую форму эпилепсии. После полового акта на некоторое время происходит изнеможение нервной системы. Это было также замечено во время наблюдения за кроликами, которые после каждого совокупления, падали в приступе легкой эпилепсии, закатывали глаза. Животные нередко совершали несколько спазматических конвульсий задними конечностями, задыхались некоторое время, пока нервная система не восстанавливалась. Актон упоминает о смертельных случаях, произошедших в борделях, как результат неблагоприятного влияния оргазма на нервной системе и на теле в целом, особенно у чувствительных людей.
Geddes и Thomson, в их книге, “Развитие Пола”, обращаются к факту, когда некоторые виды пауков погибают после оплодотворения самки. Такие же случаи случаются и у некоторых видах насекомых.
После полового акта у любого живого существа на некоторое время понижается порог сопротивления болезням, наступает утомление и понижение энергии.
«Размножение (воспроизводство) – это начало смерти. Потеря лецитина и фосфора с каждой потерей семени в любом случае ведет к временному дефициту этих веществ в организме, в результате чего прежде всего страдает нервная система и мозг. Психиатрические больницы переполнены больными, пострадавшими в результате чрезмерной половой активности. Недостаток лецитина очень пагубно сказывается на мозге, измерения показали его недостаток у всех психически нездоровых людей.
Величайшие гении древности и современности, достигли пика своего творчества именно во время вынужденного воздержания. В качестве примера можно привести Данте, написавшего «Божественную комедию» будучи в изгнании, Мигель де Сервантес написал Дон Кихота в тюрьме. Мильтон написал «Потерянный рай» будучи слепым, не имея возможность вести половую жизнь. Ньютон сохранил живость ума до 80 лет благодаря воздержанию, то же самое можно сказать и о Л. Да Винчи, Микеланджело и многих других великих гениях.
После каждой потери спермы вы теряете все самое лучшее в организме, каждая потеренная капля спермы будет компенсирована из вашей крови. Сперма должна быть заново поглощена организмом и стать материалом для формирования здоровых мышц, суставов, костей и мозга. Выбрасывая сперму, вы выбрасываете свою жизнь.
Когда Вы видите такие явления как паралич, апоплексию, ревматизм, болезни головного мозга, уставшее измученное лицо, сутулые плечи, когда молодые люди превращаются в стариков раньше времени, можете быть уверенными, что это результат чрезмерных потерь семени и пагубного влияния оргазма, злоупотребления половых сношений.
Вы будете наблюдать эти последствия вокруг себя. Последствия будут отрицаться, все болезни организма будут объясняться любыми другими причинами, но мы уверяем Вас, что ничто так изнуряющее не действует, как чрезмерная половая активность, и любое половое сношение – это излишество, если не несет в себе цель зачатия детей.
Последствия за неповиновение этому закону заключаются в сокращении жизни и увеличению заболеваний, примеры которых можно увидеть повсюду.
Согласно Актону, половой оргазм напоминает эпилептический приступ и в его проявлениях и в его эффектах. Умственная слабость и физическое изнеможение – всегда спутники полового оргазма. Актон говорит, что умеренную половую жизнь могут вынести без последствий только очень здоровые половозрелые мужчины. У молодых же людей все жизненные силы должны быть сохранены для роста и развития.
Доктор Раян пишет, что половой акт можно сравнить с ударом тока; под его влиянием оказывается и ум и тело, влияние настолько большое, что человек несколько секунд ничего не слышит и не видит, а некоторые люди даже расстаются с жизнью после полового акта. Именно поэтому половой акт опасен после тяжелых ран, кровотечений и т.п. Вот как описывает Rouband эффекты полового оргазма, сравнивая его с легким эпилептическим приступом:
Кровообращение ускоряется, биение артерий усилено, венозная кровь, заблокированная мышечными сокращениеми, увеличивает общую температуру тела, и этот временный застой, особенно в мозге, в результате сокращения мышц шеи и иногда отбрасыванием головы назад, вызывает резкое скопление крови в мозговой ткани, в это время восприятие окружающего мира теряется, способность к мышлению приостанавливается. Глаза приобретают характерный измученный, воспаленный вид. Часто глаза во время оргазма и вовсе закрыты спазмотически, чтобы избежать контакта со светом. Дыхание учащается, иногда прерывается, и может быть вовсе приостановлено спазматическими сокращениями гортани, и воздух, какое-то время сжатый, наконец испускается в виде стонов или обрывков слов. Челюсти, сильно сжатые, нередко травмируют зубы, губы или даже плечи партнера. Это безумное состояние длится очень короткий промежуток, однако этого времени достаточно, чтобы исчерпать силы организма, особенно человека.
Профессор Лидстон считает, что последствия половых излишеств схожи с последствиями мастурбации, в обоих случаях происходит изменение состава крови и общего метаболизма, как результат потери лецитина, холестерина, железа, кальция, фосфора и т.п. Сейчас распространено мнение, что в отличие от мастурбации, половой акт безвреден при любых условиях и в любых количествах. Однако Лидстон категорически против этого утверждения. Он считает, что половые излишества – самая распространенная причина многих болезней современного общества. Более того, по мнению профессора, половые излишества пагубно влияют не только на мужской, но и на женский организм.

Вот как описывает последствия половых излишеств Tissot:

Половые излишества нарушают деятельность практически всех органов… Нарушается пищеварение, потоотделение. Появляются ревматические боли, характерная слабость в спине (нарушение осанки), недоразвитость половых органов, нарушение аппетита, головная боль и т.п. Одним словом, ничто так не сокращает жизнь как злоупотребление половыми удовольствиями.
Доктор Тэлми заявляет, что частые половые акты приводят к анемии, астении мышц и нервов, неусвоению пищи, недоеданию, умственному истощению. Люди, чрезмерно увлекающиеся половыми удовольствиями, могут быть узнаны по их бледным, удлиненным, дряблым лицам, которые иногда особенным образом напряжены. Эти люди депрессивны и обычно совершенно непригодны для любой трудоемкой длительной физической или умственной работы.
Профессор фон Груббер, полагает что частые потери семенной жидкости приводят к «сокращению специфической внутренней секреции яичек», которые в противном случае попадали бы в кровоток. Депрессии, усталость и общее истощение, чувство давления в голове, бессонница, звон в ушах, пятна перед глазами, боязнь яркого света, дрожь, чрезмерное потоотделение, мышечная слабость, ослабление памяти, неврастения, неспособность к умственному и физическому труду, снижение эффективности пищеварения, – таковы по мнению профессора, последствия половых излишеств для мужчины.
Что же такое излишества? Любой половой акт, не несущий в себе цель зачатия детей, по сути, является излишеством. Человек сексуально извращен. Он – единственное животное, которое поддерживает проституцию, единственное животное, которое деморализовано всеми формами половых извращений, единственное животное, мужчина (самец) которого нападает на женщин (самку), единственное животное, где желание женщины не закон, единственный кто не использует свою сексуальную энергию в гармонии, как это задумано природой.
Из всех млекопитающих, лишь цивилизованный человек страдает от выдуманного самим же культа полового удовлетворения, нездоровых половых излишеств. Дикие животные спариваются только в определенные времена года, и только с целью воспроизводства. Цивилизованный человек практикует этот акт всегда, и в большинстве случаев без цели зачатия.
С другой стороны, как отмечает Хэвелок Эллис, более примитивные человеческие расы, ведущие более естественный образ жизни, являются намного более целомудренными и не страдают от половых излишеств. Это должно навести на мысль, что сексуальная жизнь цивилизованных мужчин является неестественной, и что чрезмерное проявление сексуальной активности среди них происходит вовсе не из-за естественного инстинкта, а из-за искусственных навязанных общественных стимулов, а также из-за высокобелковой диеты (вместе с недостатком физических движений), табака, алкоголя и кофе, сексуально стимулирующей литературы, кинофильмов, бесед и т.п. Именно это вполне может стать объяснением, почему у цивилизованных людей рождается неполноценное потомство намного чаще, чем у примитивных народов (дикарей), и животных.
Древние Спартанцы представляли собой народ с высоким уровень сексуальной этики, у которых была распространена практика воздержания от сексуальных излишеств. Мужчины и женщины жили обособленно, даже будучи в браке.
Чтобы сохранить целомудрие, которое Ликергус (законодатель Спарты) считал существенным для сохранения энергии Спартанской расы, он (Ликергус) запретил потребление мяса и других стимулирующих продуктов, и ввел вегетарианскую диету. Алкоголь был также под запретом. Ликергус также запретил прием пищи дома, чтобы народ Спарты принимал пищу только за коллективными общественными столами, таким образом управляя их диетой, он был в состоянии управлять их этикой. Народ Спарты прославился на весь мир своей нравственностью, храбростью, физической и умственной развитостью.

?

----------


## Ruslan

Макс_И,

Харе Кришна, прабху!

Простите, не всё прочитал, что Вы напостили в этой теме, начало только пока..
Вообще подобная практика одобрена кем-либо из старших ИСККОН, нет у неё побочных эффектов каких?
Я разок слушал лекцию Торсунова, точную цитату не приведу и ссылку тоже, но он вроде как сказал, что энергия эта, что внизу находится не очень чистая по природе и подымать её вверх в голову - вроде как в этом есть что-то неблагоприятное, я так уяснил, возможно я что-то не так понял... Ещё до СК пробовал такие вещи практиковать, что Вы описали, но потом как его послушал - перестал..

А что простого соблюдения хорошей садханы недостаточно, чтобы избежать поллюций? Обязательно нужны ещё какие-то энергетические упражнения?

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Руслан, если человек посвящает практику поднятия кундалини Верховной Личности Кришне, то такая практика несомненно благоприятна. Практику сексуального воздержания (в том числе от непроизвольных полюций) одобряют многие ачарьи. В Шримад Бхагаватам очень много наставлений об этом дают Великие Преданные Господа Кришны, такие как Нарада Муни, Четыре Кумара, Господь Капила и д.р. Если человек посвящает такое воздержание Господу Кришне, это великое благо!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Мы живем в век Кали, когда люди в большинстве своем ставят на первое место не привязанность к Всепроникающей Личности Бога, а привязанность к женщине и к чувственным удовольствиям. Поэтому в Ведах Господь разрешил человеку иметь жену, и в браке иметь регулируемые сексуальные отношения. Сейчас и в семейной жизни люди могут благоприятно заниматься преданным служением Господу. В ек Кали имеет много плюсов для духовной эволюции души, ибо милость Господа Кришны сейчас проявляется максимально к тем, кто обращается к Нему, и строгость наказания за грехи не настолько сильна, как было например в Третта Югу, когда грешника придавали смерти за малейший грех (для блага его же души). Поэтому даже если человек заметит в себе блудные мысли, похоть или вожделение в разуме, ему следует сразу попросить прощение у Господа Кришны, и стараться впредь не допускать таких проявлений гуны невежества в своей жизни. "Если исповедуем грехи наши, то Он, будучи верен и праведен, простит нам грехи наши и очистит нас от всякой неправды". (1Ин 1:9) Когда у человека разум занят духовными помышлениями о Господе, тогда и греховным мыслям нет места. Поэтому нужно всегда размышлять о Господе Кришне с любовью и преданностью, видеть Его во всем, благодарить, прославлять Его, молиться Ему за других. Ибо Он есть друг, благодетель и благожелатель всех живых существ.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

В выборе быть брахмачарьей, ванапрастхой или грихастхой, нужно слушать свое Сердце, которое имеет связь с Верховным Господом. Мы живем в век Кали, когда хранить целебат очень трудно, и лишь немногие способны на это. Как говорил и Шрила Прабхупада, что в век кали, даже в семейной жизни человек может легко преданно служить Кришне. И в ШБ есть такие примеры великих преданных (например родители Кришны).

----------


## Narat

по этой теме вопрос -
но сперва опишу ситуацию.. идёт ночь, просыпаюсь, никаких мыслей о сексуальных наслаждениях, ум ясный, но половое возбуждение, аж до боли. вообщем спать невозможно, но и вставать тоже - не охото будить народ. вообщем какой то чисто физиологический процесс. вот и думаю, может есть у кого какой совет, как этот чисто физиологический процесс эффективно обратить вспять без всяких глупостей? но осложнее - не вставая при этом с пастели...

дандават!

----------


## Дамир

Нарат, Вам надо в личке пообщаться ! Вопрос Ваш Серьёзный, но не сложный !
Можете в раздел "Семейные вопросы" и "Психологические консультации" обратиться.
Какого года рождения Вы ?

----------


## Narat

90
зачем в личке. пишите здесь. тут вроде нечго стесняться

----------


## Орлов

Здравствуйте я не могу найти видео про вытягивании праны можете скинуть плиз очень надо

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Долго хотел найти. И вот. Название и описание нараки для онанистов, педерастов и зоофилов — Reto-bhojana (Ретобходжана), в которой страдалец поедает вонючее семя.



ayoni — онанизм;
viyoni — педерастия и прочие виды адских извращений;
pashuyoni — зоофилия.

Шринарадапурана, глава 15 («Bhagiratha Advised to Bring Ganga»), 93b-94a.

----------


## Ruslan

А про просмотр порно там ничего не говорится? В тексте нет слова "вонючее".  :smilies:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мои нижайшие поклоны Вашим лотосным стопам, дорогой Кришне Руслан Прабху. Ещё вийони переводят как блудница.
• A woman of a different caste — женщина более низшей варны (касты);
• Of low origin — женщина низкого происхождения.
Слог vi — частица, добавление которой к слову означает «разделение», «неприятие», «разнообразие», «противоположность» (A particle and prefix implying separation, aversion, variety, opposition).

«Вонючее», ибо ад сам по себе смердящий.  :smilies:  У любого здорового человека адские мучения вызывают отвращение, там не хочется быть даже мгновение. Как ребёнку прививают отвращение к нечистотам, так и я прививаю себе, по крайней мере, отвращение к мукам адским (отвращение должно быть в первую очередь ко греху).

----------

